# I think someone kissed me last night astrally



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

I Think Some Astral Was Kissing Me. - Spiritual Forums
					

I Think Some Astral Was Kissing Me. Astral Projection




					www.spiritualforums.com
				




Last night I woke up in the middle of my lips parting and I was about tongue someone who was NOT there.  I thought I was dreaming but I wasn't having a dream.

Has this happened to any Kiwis?


----------



## Sushinope (Jul 8, 2019)

Did the room smell of Fanta and rotting watermelon?


----------



## Anesthesia (Jul 8, 2019)

No, it has not happened to me. Because my dreams are just nightmarish jumbles of twisted recurring memories that unfoled into excruciating sounds.

Edit: Nvm I'm a fucking tard for taking this shit seriously.


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 8, 2019)

I urge you to call upon a Traditional Catholic Priest who can provide you with the Holy Salt sacramentals which will help defend you from this infernal outreach.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Sushinope said:


> Did the room smell of Fanta and rotting watermelon?


It (the room) smelled like me, rose petals and lavendar - my body wash.  No Fanta or watermelon.


Dorcas said:


> I urge you to call upon a Traditional Catholic Priest who can provide you with the Holy Salt sacramentals which will help defend you from this infernal outreach.


I think its a guy who knows how to do astral junk. Invasive behavior. My dog has started barking in the middle of the night for no reason and no one outside.


----------



## byuu (Jul 8, 2019)

Have you checked Weinstein's alibi?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> Have you checked Weinstein's alibi?




Actually I don't think he's into astral projection....Buddhist practices. I know some people who do.  -_-


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I think its a guy who knows how to do astral junk. Invasive behavior. My dog has started barking in the middle of the night for no reason and no one outside.



St. Agnes of Rome, Protectress of young chastity pray for us.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Dorcas said:


> St. Agnes of Rome, Protectress of young chastity pray for us.



Your sweetness touches me. Thank you!


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 8, 2019)

I eat astral


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Anesthesia said:


> No, it has not happened to me. Because my dreams are just nightmarish jumbles of twisted recurring memories that unfoled into excruciating sounds.
> 
> Edit: Nvm I'm a fucking tard for taking this shit seriously.


I hope your dreams get better. It's better if you blow it off. If you get sensitive to it, you notice every. damn. thing.


Ped Xing said:


> I eat astral


-_-


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2019)

You should probably start listening to some binaural beat tutorials and learn how to astral project so you can find out who sexually assaulted you.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Actually I don't think he's into astral projection....Buddhist practices. I know some people who do.  -_-


Does you dog have an alibi? sometimes my dog will lick my face in my sleep.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Does you dog have an alibi? sometimes my dog will lick my face in my sleep.


She doesn't sleep in the room with me.


break these cuffs said:


> You should probably start listening to some binaural beat tutorials and learn how to astral project so you can find out who sexually assaulted you.


It's been going on for years.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> She doesn't sleep in the room with me.


Was the Astral kiss consensual or do you think it was from someone or something with impure motives?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> Was the Astral kiss consensual or do you think it was from someone or something with impure motives?



It wasn't consensual. Most astral behavior is behavior that the person cannot do in the real physical world.  Let's just say the person has no access to me and can't get to me so he'll do this instead.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Jul 8, 2019)

It wasn't me . . . probably


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> It wasn't consensual. Most astral behavior is behavior that the person cannot do in the real physical world.  Let's just say the person has no access to me and can't get to me so he'll do this instead.


Oh that sounds just awful  
Make sure to keep yourself safe, ok?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Richardo Retardo said:


> It wasn't me . . . probably





Eryngium said:


> Oh that sounds just awful
> Make sure to keep yourself safe, ok?


This is my miserable life. Oh this fcker will get mad at me and keep me from getting a job.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Jul 8, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> I eat astral


Anilingus is underrated... and underappreciated.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> It's been going on for years.


That doesn't make it right. Someone needs to do something about this.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> That doesn't make it right. Someone needs to do something about this.


I wish that would happen.


DocHoliday1977 said:


>


This person likes to pretend to be other men or employ other men to "get" me to be with him.


----------



## UW 411 (Jul 8, 2019)

I wish you luck, Chip-chan!


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jul 8, 2019)

Well, you *could* just whip your self into a sexual orgasmic frenzy and then cast some evil sex magic on him, as described in this thread.

Don't get mad, get even!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Richardo Retardo said:


> It wasn't me . . . probably


It's not you.


Slappy McGherkin said:


> Well, you *could* just whip your self into a sexual orgasmic frenzy and then cast some evil sex magic on him, as described in this thread.
> 
> Don't get mad, get even!


No I am not summoning a succubus on him, he'd actually might like that. dork.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

Give me your address and I'll show you how a real man rapes a bitch.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Give me your address and I'll show you how a real man rapes a bitch.



. Classy.  No dinner or movie, straight to the rape.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

I got something you can eat afterwards, and we can _make_ a movie. Don't you wanna be a star?


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 8, 2019)

I saw a documentary about stral projection called The Blue Man once. Dunno if this helps.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I got something you can eat afterwards, and we can _make_ a movie. Don't you wanna be a star?




Tony stop impersonating Harvey.


----------



## Terminus Est (Jul 8, 2019)

did you also wake up in the middle of the Sahara desert and realize your anus is bleeding?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

Pfft. Dames is all the same. Cock-tease.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Well, I think the person who's doing all this has exposed himself.  

ME, sleeping in my own BED, is not a cock tease, you dumbass.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jul 8, 2019)

Honey, it wasn't "kiss me astral" that the guy said to you.  It was "kiss my ass, troll."


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Vorhtbame said:


> Honey, it wasn't "kiss me astral" that the guy said to you.  It was "kiss my ass, troll."



You guys are incorrigible and demented.  Lovely choices for husbands. *sarcasm*


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You guys are incorrigible and demented.  Lovely choices for husbands. *sarcasm*


At least we're not skitzo


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> At least we're not skitzo



That's debatable. You're obviously psychotic and obsessive.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> That's debatable. You're obviously psychotic and obsessive.



Well, I don't remember being astrally tongued by anyone. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 8, 2019)

Have you woken up to find any astral pubic hair on your pillow?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Well, I don't remember being astrally tongued by anyone. Not yet, anyway.



I don't remember accusing you or anyone in particular.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 8, 2019)

So that was the mission Christine was desperate to complete!


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 8, 2019)

Thats a negative OP. You may just be a really lonely fag with delusions of adequacy, though


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

the real heisenberg said:


> Have you woken up to find any astral pubic hair on your pillow?


I hope that's not a thing cause if it is, ew.


TiggerNits said:


> Thats a negative OP. You may just be a really lonely fag with delusions of adequacy, though


I'm a woman. And i think you mean inadequacy, which I do not.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 8, 2019)

No thanks, I don't fuck ghosts.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm a woman. And i think you mean inadequacy, which I do not.



False. Women do not exist.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> False. Women do not exist.


Ok, Dwight Scrute.


Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


>


I'm a loner renegade. I give my spiritual loyalty to no one.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm a loner renegade. I give my spiritual loyalty to no one.



Ok, Commander Shepard.


----------



## MW 590 (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I think its a guy who knows how to do astral junk. Invasive behavior. My dog has started barking in the middle of the night for no reason and no one outside.


I looked at your post on spiritual forums and saw that you practice astral projection. This incursion is caused because you are doing satanic activity. It is a demon or damned soul from hell that is doing this to you. Please cease this at once, repent, join the Catholic Church and get a priest who can provide holy salt and holy water.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I hope that's not a thing cause if it is, ew.


It could be. Satan likes to send his minions in first. He only shows up personally if you bare the mark of the beast though.






...oh, I guess you're fucked then.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> I looked at your post on spiritual forums and saw that you practice astral projection. This incursion is caused because you are doing satanic activity. It is a demon or damned soul from hell that is doing this to you. Please cease this at once, repent, join the Catholic Church and get a priest who can provide holy salt and holy water.


I'm a Christian and I do NOT summon or send demons to ANYONE and I DO NOT engage in ASTRAL PROJECTION. I'm not on the spiritual forums, if I am there, I did not post there.  

Thanks for your concern, though, I appreciate this. You need to research astral projection and people can leave their bodies astrally. It is actually a pagan/satanic ability. This is why I do not do this activity.

But I think this person is oppressing me like a demon, though.


the real heisenberg said:


> It could be. Satan likes to send his minions in first. He only shows up personally if you bare the mark of the beast though.
> 
> View attachment 832086
> 
> ...oh, I guess you're fucked then.


I don't have the mark of the beast....lol no. 

It's a person using transcendental meditation trying to engage me sexually.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm a Christian and I do NOT summon or send demons to ANYONE and I DO NOT engage in ASTRAL PROJECTION. I'm not on the spiritual forums, if I am there, I did not post there.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, though, I appreciate this. You need to research astral projection and people can leave their bodies astrally. It is actually a pagan/satanic ability. This is why I do not do this activity.
> 
> But I think this person is oppressing me like a demon, though.



Can you astrally project me a pizza? Please?


----------



## MW 590 (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm a Christian and I do NOT summon or send demons to ANYONE and I DO NOT engage in ASTRAL PROJECTION. I'm not on the spiritual forums, if I am there, I did not post there.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, though, I appreciate this. You need to research astral projection and people can leave their bodies astrally. It is actually a pagan/satanic ability. This is why I do not do this activity.
> 
> But I think this person is oppressing me like a demon, though.


Oh. I got confused by the link you posted in your original post.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You guys are incorrigible and demented.  Lovely choices for husbands. *sarcasm*


My wife kind of likes me. But then, she's down for rape-play unlike certain prudes who probably can't afford to be picky. - ahem-.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> My wife kind of likes me. But then, she's down for rape-play unlike certain prudes who probably can't afford to be picky. - ahem-.


I'm not your wife. I guess the conversation is closed.


Jacob Harrison said:


> Oh. I got confused by the link you posted in your original post.


No Worries. 


TendieMan said:


> Can you astrally project me a pizza? Please?


Pizzas aren't objects of astral projection.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> My wife kind of likes me. But then, she's down for rape-play unlike certain prudes who probably can't afford to be picky. - ahem-.



Good for you mate.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Pizzas aren't objects of astral projection.



Well, I'd be down for a challenge if you were to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 8, 2019)

I would totally astral project myself to NYC and terrorize Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez for an afternoon of poltergeisting


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Well, I'd be down for a challenge if you were to point me in the right direction.


Michael. I don't need you to protect me.  That's why you're here, isn't it?


Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I would totally astral project myself to NYC and terrorize Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez for an afternoon of poltergeisting


Uh huh.

Rape play  - sexual cosplay; consensual

Rape - forcing sex on a person who DOES NOT CONSENT.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 8, 2019)

You should ask your friend to teach me how to do it


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> You should ask your friend to teach me how to do it



MIchael's not a rapist. He's like an annoying protective brother. He tries to play interfence between me and the psycho who is fixated on me. He does that with everyone not just me either. So alicia doesn't need to lose her shit all the time.

I'm not interested in you, Richard, Tony, Harvey and anyone else who thinks they can seduce me.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 8, 2019)

I'd just turn on garbage disposals and slam doors

She would probably survive


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Vorhtbame said:


> Honey, it wasn't "kiss me astral" that the guy said to you.  It was "kiss my ass, troll."




Are you Lady GAGA? More like Lady GAG?  Go fck yourself you bestiality whore.



Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I'd just turn on garbage disposals and slam doors
> 
> She would probably survive




You are probably going to lose what's left of your mind.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

Best thread this month? Only time will tell. I especially appreciated the explanation of what rape really is.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> MIchael's not a rapist. He's like an annoying protective brother. He tries to play interfence between me and the psycho who is fixated on me. He does that with everyone not just me either. So alicia doesn't need to lose her shit all the time.
> 
> I'm not interested in you, Richard, Tony, Harvey and anyone else who thinks they can seduce me.



literally WHO?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Best thread this month? Only time will tell. I especially appreciated the explanation of what rape really is.



Well, if you ever get confused, any kind of sex with me and you is rape cause I would never consent to sex with a married man.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> literally WHO?


The Archangel Micheal, you pleb.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> The Archangel Micheal, you pleb.



Uh huh. It's all making sense now.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Uh huh. It's all making sense now.


Do you even Bible? 

Nevermind, you clearly don't.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Best thread this month? Only time will tell. I especially appreciated the explanation of what rape really is.


It's definitely the most exceptional thread this month.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Michael. I don't need you to protect me.  That's why you're here, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.



Who is Michael and why am I him?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Do you even Bible?
> 
> Nevermind, you clearly don't.


Tony. Why do you continue to do this shit?


TendieMan said:


> Who is Michael and why am I him?


Racecar avatar but you've switched out with another person. Michael heisenburg.....Sweet Baby Jesus are you all on CRACK?

WHAT THE HELL DO YOU ALL WANT WITH ME?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

A mental breakdown would be neat. Failing that, just keep on keeping on.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tony. Why do you continue to do this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Racecar avatar but you've switched out with another person. Michael heisenburg.....Sweet Baby Jesus are you all on CRACK?





DocHoliday1977 said:


> WHAT THE HELL DO YOU ALL WANT WITH ME?



evidently they all want to have sex with you, I say they're ALL suspicious of the astral kiss!


----------



## VanDerLubbe (Jul 8, 2019)

Was it Patrick Swayze?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

VanDerLubbe said:


> Was it Patrick Swayze?


That was a good movie.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tony. Why do you continue to do this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Racecar avatar but you've switched out with another person. Michael heisenburg.....Sweet Baby Jesus are you all on CRACK?



Actually, I'm Dale Earnhardt, but close enough.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

VanDerLubbe said:


> Was it Patrick Swayze?



I wish.



TendieMan said:


> Actually, I'm Dale Earnhardt, but close enough.



He's dead too.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 8, 2019)

so, are you telling us the full story of why this astral person won't let you get a job or...


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> He's dead too.



Maybe you're also dead and we're just chilling in hell without really knowing? Would explain a lot, really.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Maybe you're also dead and we're just chilling in hell without really knowing? Would explain a lot, really.




Hello Richard.  Eventually you all HAVE TO LOSE INTEREST IN ME AT SOME POINT. Cause I am not going to be forced into something ever.





Azafran90 said:


> so, are you telling us the full story of why this astral person won't let you get a job or...



 5 year old story.  The never ending story.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I wish that would happen.


Call the astral penetrator exterminators fam.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> WHAT THE HELL DO YOU ALL WANT WITH ME?



Enheduanna is here.

She's watching you, and judging. She probably feels bad for you and wants you to calm down.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> Enheduanna is here.
> 
> She's watching you, and judging. She probably feels bad for you and wants you to calm down.




Tell her she's on crack and needs a good shave.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 8, 2019)

I never would have considered saying that to her. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Hello Richard.  Eventually you all HAVE TO LOSE INTEREST IN ME AT SOME POINT. Cause I am not going to be forced into something ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, really, I'm serious. Can you like, channel Satan and ask nicely? Because I'm really confused about this. And if one can't channel pizza could you ask him if there's a good pizza joint in Hell? Like, really. We can all be civil here.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> No, really, I'm serious. Can you like, channel Satan and ask nicely? Because I'm really confused about this. And if one can't channel pizza could you ask him if there's a good pizza joint in Hell? Like, really. We can all be civil here.




No one's channeling Satan. Call up Dominos and soon you'll feel like you entered hell by way of bowel revenge,


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> No one's channeling Satan. Call up Dominos and soon you'll feel like you entered hell by way of bowel revenge,



There's Domino's in hell? I mean, personally I prefer Pizza hut but I guess that will do


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

A list of Fassbender Fetishes that make no damn sense
1. awkward online chivalry.
2. satanic pizza.
3. twitter mood swings.
4. strange addiction to alcohol cheese.
5. bird noises.



TendieMan said:


> There's Domino's in hell? I mean, personally I prefer Pizza hut but I guess that will do




Yes, you think hell's going to have good pizza?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> A list of Fassbender Fetishes that make no damn sense
> 1. awkward online chivalry
> 2 satanic pizza
> 3. twitter mood swings
> ...



I prefer the term Satanopizzasexual. Please be considerate.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

I woke up to Frau Himmler kissing me and doing other stuff, she apparently got very upset I woke up though....


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I woke up to Frau Himmler kissing me and doing other stuff, she apparently got very upset I woke up though....



Relatable. Happens to me at least once a week.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> I prefer the term Satanopizzasexual. Please be considerate.



*eyeroll*

Didn't we establish that I was a Spaghettitarian?



Heinrich Himmler said:


> I woke up to Frau Himmler kissing me and doing other stuff, she apparently got very upset I woke up though....



She's astrally handsy for a Frau.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Relatable. Happens to me at least once a week.


Now she gives me special candies and drinks to make sure I sleep well and don't mind her 
I still wake up with a headache and feeling of numbness tho...


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> *eyeroll*
> 
> Didn't we establish that I was a Spaghettitarian?
> 
> ...



I'm interested, tell me more.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> I'm interested, tell me more.




I grew up loving Spaghetti. Not much of a big deal.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 8, 2019)

Get off the internet, or I'll have to astrally dick you down again.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 8, 2019)

Didn't you say in another thread you just wanted a quiet life, and then post on Kiwifarms of all places you've just been astral projection raped?  Like, come on.  It's obvious now you think you are the center of your own little universe, and everyone wants you, like you believe your life to be a fanfiction reality.  I'll just call you Rey from now on.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Now she gives me special candies and drinks to make sure I sleep well and don't mind her
> I still wake up with a headache and feeling of numbness tho...


You could be sleeping on the arm or leg wrong and cutting off blood supply.


V0dka said:


> Didn't you say in another thread you just wanted a quiet life, and then post on Kiwifarms of all places you've just been astral projection raped?  Like, come on.  It's obvious now you think you are the center of your own little universe, and everyone wants you, like you believe your life to be a fanfiction reality.  I'll just call you Rey from now on.


Ok


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Go away.


So.. That a yes?


Heinrich Himmler said:


> I guess, I'm getting tired of waking up full of bruises


But.. Isn't that 'love'?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> So.. That a yes?


Tony Robbins is the demented nut who won’t go away. He and a few others drive me insane. They have no life.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> But.. Isn't that 'love'?


more or less, but I'd like to be awake sometimes


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tony Robbins is the demented nut who won’t go away. He and a few others drive me insane. They have no life.


Tony Robbins is an entrepreneur and a Goddamned inspiration.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Jul 8, 2019)

Surprise, Chris did it.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Tony Robbins is an entrepreneur and a Goddamned inspiration.



And demon possessed sex crazed lunatic. The fcker sent me his picture after ranting to have sex with me! Who WAS MARRIED!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> And demon possessed sex crazed lunatic.


I'm not seeing a difference.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I'm not seeing a difference.




The difference I’m not fcking that ugly gargoyle demon.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

You're pretty dull. I wouldn't even discorporeally rape you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> You're pretty dull. I wouldn't even discorporeally rape you.



GET LOST TONY. YOU WORTHLESS SCUMBAG.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Jul 8, 2019)

One time I met a lady in college while playing Pokemon X/Y, and the next week, I creampied her in an empty classroom.

Autism is a force to behold


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

Fun fact: A "scum bag" is a used condom.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

sex is almost always abuse


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> sex is almost always abuse


I just wanted some ice cream mommy


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Fun fact: A "scum bag" is a used condom.



IS that true. So you are a bag full of aids sperm?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I just wanted some ice cream mommy


Are you spying on our conversations or what?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

A2P said:


> One time I met a lady in college while playing Pokemon X/Y, and the next week, I creampied her in an empty classroom.
> 
> Autism is a force to behold




Oh Lord that says alot.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

@DocHoliday1977 so when did you start trafficking in demons, again? I know you probably mentioned it earlier but I wasn't paying attention. When exactly did you decide to dance with the Devil by the pale moon light? 

Do you think that in the long run, this is the wisest course of action when your eternal soul is at stake? Does it give you a sick thrill up your leg to know that you're spitting in the face of our Lord and Savior like this?

Also, what are you measurements? Asking for a friend.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Everyone's circling the toilet.


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> @DocHoliday1977 so when did you start trafficking in demons, again? I know you probably mentioned it earlier but I wasn't paying attention. When exactly did you decide to dance with the Devil by the pale moon light?
> 
> Do you think that in the long run, this is the wisest course of action when your eternal soul is at stake? Does it give you a sick thrill up your leg to know that you're spitting in the face of our Lord and Savior like this?
> 
> Also, what are you measurements? Asking for a friend.


Ok......wait a minute.

So Tony is calling himself Jesus now?

*just for the record*


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

Hahahahaha I just imagined what it would be like if I actually _was_ Tony Robbins, shit-posting on the Furms, and it was glorious.
Thanks.



DocHoliday1977 said:


> IS that true. So you are a bag full of aids sperm?


Only the AIDSiest of AIDS.

Look out, one teaspoon in your butt and you'll be dead in a week.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Only the AIDSiest of AIDS.
> 
> Look out, one teaspoon in your butt and you'll be dead in a week.


Well, then you must understand why I don't want you in any of my pristine orifices.


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Hahahahaha I just imagined what it would be like if I actually _was_ Tony Robbins, shit-posting on the Furms, and it was glorious.
> Thanks.


Oh yes, just IMAGINE. Moron Tony sent his picture to me on FACEBOOK after bellowing about aliens and black suburbans.


TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Get off the internet, or I'll have to astrally dick you down again.


You’ve never dicked me ever. Quit lying.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

What is tearing me up is.... it is unhealthy that I'm a SS officer in a relationship with a woman who's an NKVD officer? I mean, we are so different yet so similar


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> @DocHoliday1977 so when did you start trafficking in demons, again? I know you probably mentioned it earlier but I wasn't paying attention. When exactly did you decide to dance with the Devil by the pale moon light?
> 
> Do you think that in the long run, this is the wisest course of action when your eternal soul is at stake? Does it give you a sick thrill up your leg to know that you're spitting in the face of our Lord and Savior like this?
> 
> Also, what are you measurements? Asking for a friend.




Or is HARVEY here? One would think with all his trouble, he’d refrain from dumbshit.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> What is tearing me up is.... it is unhealthy that I'm a SS officer in a relationship with a woman who's an NKVD officer? I mean, we are so different yet so similar


As long as you're raping her it's probably fine.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> What is tearing me up is.... it is unhealthy that I'm a SS officer in a relationship with a woman who's an NKVD officer? I mean, we are so different yet so similar


i know I’ll regret this, but what’s NKVD?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> As long as you're raping her it's probably fine.


What if she's raping me?
We have this common thing about haranguing and killing innocents that makes us click so well


DocHoliday1977 said:


> i know I’ll regret this, but what’s NKVD?


The URSS People's Commissariat for Internal Affairs - basically the Communist Gestapo, they handled the Great Purges








						The Death Of Stalin (2017) - Zachistka of Stalin's mansion
					

Comrades, we share your grief! You will assemble outside for further instructions!




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> What if she's raping me?


Haha weak.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You’ve never dicked me ever. Quit lying.



Are you 100% sure that wasn't me disappointing you?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> The URSS People's Commissariat for Internal Affairs - basically the Communist Gestapo, they handled the Great Purges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Nazi communist love affair. How sweet.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> A Nazi communist love affair. How sweet.


Well before the German invasion of the USSR, the NKVD and the SS worked together a lot


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Are you 100% sure that wasn't me disappointing you?


Quite sure it was someone else.


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Haha weak.


Boy you sure do love rape.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Quite sure it was someone else.



No, I was definitely 3rd in the ghostly gangbang line.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> No, I was definitely 3rd in the ghostly gangbang line.


Now I know where you get your name.


Heinrich Himmler said:


> Well before the German invasion of the USSR, the NKVD and the SS worked together a lot


Not surprising.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Now I know where you get your name.



Ghost-sex with you was definitely a Terrible Idea™. I think I got ghost-crabs from your ghostie-roastie-gash.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Well before the German invasion of the USSR, the NKVD and the SS worked together a lot


That was before, now you are from different worlds and yours is a forbbiden love! End this madness now!!


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 8, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> No, I was definitely 3rd in the ghostly gangbang line.


Wait I thought that I was #3

WHAT'S MY NUMBER


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Ghost-sex with you was definitely a Terrible Idea™. I think I got ghost-crabs from your ghostie-roastie-gash.




That wasn’t me. I sleep under 3 blankets of pain.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 8, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> Wait I thought that I was #3
> 
> WHAT'S MY NUMBER



I thought you were in front of me?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> That was before, now you are from different worlds and yours is a forbbiden love! End this madness now!!


YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND OUR LOVE


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND OUR LOVE


Lol


TerribleIdeas™ said:


> I thought you were in front of me?


Maybe you tagged him in his gloryhole.

It would only make sense that Harvey and Tony would have some guy love between them.


----------



## Caesare (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> It wasn't consensual. Most astral behavior is behavior that the person cannot do in the real physical world.



Reminds me of the time I was kicked out of the astral world.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> Reminds me of the time I was kicked out of the astral world.



Transcendental meditation is a rough place.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2019)

Hell yeah
gotta go now
wife has prepared me candy and fruit juice before going to bed


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 8, 2019)

Odd. I had a similar experience last night. I was jolted awake by an earthquake, but my lips were open and I thought I could hear a dog barking, but I don't live near any dogs.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Hell yeah
> gotta go now
> wife has prepared me candy and fruit juice before going to bed


Wear knee pads and a helmet. Safety first!



Fibonacci said:


> Odd. I had a similar experience last night. I was jolted awake by an earthquake, but my lips were open and I thought I could hear a dog barking, but I don't live near any dogs.


Cali's a rockin so don't come a knockin'.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jul 8, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> Reminds me of the time I was kicked out of the astral world.



Eh, would you really want to be somewhere if they let people like you in?


----------



## Caesare (Jul 8, 2019)

Vorhtbame said:


> Eh, would you really want to be somewhere if they let people like you in?



Yeah good point.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Vorhtbame said:


> Eh, would you really want to be somewhere if they let people like you in?


Shaking my head.

I'm afraid to say it but I will...After Tony and Harvey left this thread, I bet they've been naked in the same room before and touched male parts....the way it got quiet.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm afraid to say it but I will...After Tony and Harvey left this thread, I bet they've been naked in the same room before and touched male parts....the way it got quiet.



It sounds like you'd astral project into that room.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Vorhtbame said:


> It sounds like you'd astral project into that room.




I'd astral project to a nunnery first.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 8, 2019)

The autism is thick here. 

I do have one question, if this demon could astral project into anyone's room... why yours? Like why not Taylor Swift or something?


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'd astral project to a nunnery first.



And _then_ the Tony/Harvey scene?  You're just all in on the weird fetishes, aren't you?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

the real heisenberg said:


> The autism is thick here.
> 
> I do have one question, if this demon could astral project into anyone's room... why yours? Like why not Taylor Swift or something?


That is a good question.  We should give him/it/her some better options.


Vorhtbame said:


> And _then_ the Tony/Harvey scene?  You're just all in on the weird fetishes, aren't you?


Nah, that's not me. Not me at all.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> That is a good question.  We should give him/it/her some better options.


That's not to say you aren't a beautiful woman... but yeah he has better options out there.

On an unrelated note, want to have an astral 3-way with me and Taylor Swift?


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Nah, that's not me. Not me at all.



You deny it, you saucy thing, but you _did_ start this thread talking about your spicy astral makeout session with some ravishing stranger.  That blushing "tee hee" is just cover for your inner temptress.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 8, 2019)

Are you sure it wasn’t a horny ghost?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Vorhtbame said:


> You deny it, you saucy thing, but you _did_ start this thread talking about your spicy astral makeout session with some ravishing stranger.  That blushing "tee hee" is just cover for your inner temptress.


I wanted to see if it was a real thing like I researched or if lips opening while one sleeping is normal.


CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Are you sure it wasn’t a horny ghost?


No sense of dread or fear or evil.  If it were ghosts or a malevolent spirit, I would have felt cold and fear.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> No sense of dread or fear or evil.  If it were ghosts or a malevolent spirit, I would have felt cold and fear.


How do you know that’s what ghosts feel like?


----------



## Fek (Jul 8, 2019)

Wh- ..what the fuck is th-

You know what? Forget it. Nope nope nope.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> How do you know that’s what ghosts feel like?




Research. I feel Google is my friend.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Research. I feel Google is my friend.


Google could be lying.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 8, 2019)

Fek said:


> Wh- ..what the fuck is th-
> 
> You know what? Forget it. Nope nope nope.
> 
> View attachment 832509


LOL


CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Google could be lying.











						This Explanation Of Those Dark Figures You See Out Of The Corner Of Your Eye Is, Um, Creepy
					

The fear of the dark: It's a common one. One of the reasons darkness can be so scary is that our eyes tend to play tricks on us when the lights are low. A jacket hanging on the door can easily morph into what looks like a person, or a pillow stuffed…




					www.bustle.com
				




It's a simplistic explanation but it's correct information.  The shadow beings that just show up and do not cause fear are the imprints of angels sent to protect people.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 9, 2019)

You should read less internet.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Maybe you tagged him in his gloryhole.



No, I know it was your clapped out ghostie-roastie hole.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> No, I know it was your clapped out ghostie-roastie hole.


Harvey you've seen Tony naked more than I have and I have never seen either of you naked. I'm a Christian. I don't engage in pagan sex orgies for Caananites gods and goddesses.

Syro-phoenician Caananite pagan religion with cannibalism and sexual deviance. Caanan was the child of Ham and Ham's mother and rejected the Noah laws of God. The land in Lebanon and northern Israel today wasn't even his inheritance. He reintroduced ba'al back in ("Ba'albek") into the current physical world with divination and a sacrifice.

Jezebel was a Caananite/phoenician priestess known to murder people for her religion.



the real heisenberg said:


> You should read less internet.


This came from an ancient scroll.  The first books to leave information to people looking to learn.

Of course I know what I am doing.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm afraid to say it but I will...After Tony and Harvey left this thread, I bet they've been naked in the same room before and touched male parts....the way it got quiet.



AHA! I lied, _*I was Harvey all along!  *_and now I'm going to buy the rights to @Heinrich Himmler marriage story and produce the romantic comedy of the century!
AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Harvey you've seen Tony naked more than I have and I have never seen either of you naked. I'm a Christian. I don't engage in pagan sex orgies for Caananites gods and goddesses.
> 
> Syro-phoenician Caananite pagan religion with cannibalism and sexual deviance. Caanan was the child of Ham and Ham's mother and rejected the Noah laws of God. The land in Lebanon and northern Israel today wasn't even his inheritance. He reintroduced ba'al back in ("Ba'albek") into the current physical world with divination and a sacrifice.
> 
> Jezebel was a Caananite/phoenician priestess known to murder people for her religion.



Jezebel is one of Nancy's nicknames
Along with Lil/Lillith


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Harvey you've seen Tony naked more than I have and I have never seen either of you naked. I'm a Christian. I don't engage in pagan sex orgies for Caananites gods and goddesses.
> 
> Syro-phoenician Caananite pagan religion with cannibalism and sexual deviance. Caanan was the child of Ham and Ham's mother and rejected the Noah laws of God. The land in Lebanon and northern Israel today wasn't even his inheritance. He reintroduced ba'al back in ("Ba'albek") into the current physical world with divination and a sacrifice.
> 
> Jezebel was a Caananite/phoenician priestess known to murder people for her religion.



It's not an orgy if you're having a train run on you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> Jezebel is one of Nancy's nicknames


I think that goes to Madonna. There's a picture of her dressed as an old Caananite priestess on the internet.

Jezebel was thrown from a high roof and trampled by large chariots and then eaten by dogs. She supposedly made a deal with death so her spirit could wander the earth like a nephilim. That's why her seduction is like a succubi/incubi


TerribleIdeas™ said:


> It's not an orgy if you're having a train run on you.


Last night didn't get that far. Did it?


Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> Jezebel is one of Nancy's nicknames
> Along with Lil/Lillith


Lillith. Another human who wanted to stay out of hell and wander the earth seducing stupid humans.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> This came from an ancient scroll.  The first books to leave information to people looking to learn.
> 
> Of course I know what I am doing.


Of course you do, what was I thinking... carry on.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> AHA! I lied, _*I was Harvey all along!  *_and now I'm going to buy the rights to @Heinrich Himmler marriage story and produce the romantic comedy of the century!
> AHAHAHAHAHA


Knock yourself out.


the real heisenberg said:


> Of course you do, what was I thinking... carry on.


Come on Michael.  You know I get to the truth always.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Lillith. Another human who wanted to stay out of hell and wander the earth seducing stupid humans.



Sounds about right.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

The blonde twat fell in love with her FallenAngel and made a deal with death just like Jezebel.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Come on Michael.  You know I get to the truth always.


Wait, I thought @TendieMan was Michael.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Lillith. Another human who wanted to stay out of hell and wander the earth seducing stupid humans.





DocHoliday1977 said:


> The blonde twat fell in love with her FallenAngel and made a deal with death just like Jezebel.



Yea those stupid women obsessed with seducing men, can you believe them?
also we know Lilith's hair color, of course we do...


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Lillith - Blonde lesbian like fallen angel fcker.

Jezebel - black haired witch like queen.

In case you wanted to know why these gals wear these hairstyles.


Azafran90 said:


> Yea those stupid women obsessed with seducing men, can you believe them?
> also we know Lilith's hair color, of course we do...


Because seducing men is the easiest way to fck men over.  Come on girls. We all know a pair of tits makes men weak.

It's how we women control these men, right? While we women systematically drain their accounts, blood, and life force, right? 

I mean, let's just call a spade a spade and admit the truth.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 9, 2019)

Call me crazy but I don't believe you think highly of other women...

Tell us more about them bible women!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

You can't put a soultie on a nonexistent sexual encounter. Won't work. I have the upper hand.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm a Christian.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> Call me crazy but I don't believe you think highly of other women...
> 
> Tell us more about them bible women!


I love women. I am a woman.  I just have principles I live by and not stealing a man's soul is one of them. Cause I don't need it to burn every staircase and idol grove in America. I can do that by myself.


Exigent Circumcisions said:


>


I think it's believing that Jesus died on the cross for everyone's sins so they can interact with YHWH again.

What's wrong Tony? You aren't Jesus anymore? I thought you felt like you were god?

I can feel your fear.  YHWH writes everything down.

I suggest you and Harvey move along now before something really unfortunate happens to you. Sign the settlement. Get professional help. And get right with YHWH.

John Domingo, the Black Constable, would tell you blasphemy is most unwise.

John Domingo was a magus, not a witch or warlock. But he thought he was Jesus too and suffered greatly for it. So don't think I am playing with any of you.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 9, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> I looked at your post on spiritual forums and saw that you practice astral projection. This incursion is caused because you are doing satanic activity. It is a demon or damned soul from hell that is doing this to you. Please cease this at once, repent, join the Catholic Church and get a priest who can provide holy salt and holy water.


cow crossover!


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 9, 2019)

> John Domingo was a magus








						Spell Dancer (Magus; Elf) – d20PFSRD
					






					www.d20pfsrd.com
				




??????


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Basil II said:


> cow crossover!



Leave him alone Gerry.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I love women. I am a woman.  I just have principles I live by and not stealing a man's soul is one of them. Cause I don't need it to burn every staircase and idol grove in America. I can do that by myself.



Hide yo staircase, hide yo waifu figurines because Doc is COMING and she is going to burn shit down. Watch out.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Last night didn't get that far. Did it?



It very much did. You're a ghostly ho. Ghastly, too.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> It very much did. You're a ghostly ho. Ghastly, too.




Smoking weed again? Find another woman. But I will say you have pretty blue eyes for a man. 

Boy do I have a type.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 9, 2019)

Not only has this never happened to me, but it's never happened to anyone ever.

If you disagree please punch me astrally and I will reconsider.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Not only has this never happened to me, but it's never happened to anyone ever.
> 
> If you disagree please punch me astrally and I will reconsider.




I’m just asking questions. According to the link I posted, it has.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

Basil II said:


> cow crossover!


They should fuck.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 9, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> They should fuck.


I thought our little anglo monarchist papist already had a """"""""""fiance""""""""""


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

Basil II said:


> I thought our little anglo monarchist papist already had a """"""""""fiance""""""""""


She want talk to him because she's a secret Muslim. 

Whoops, wasn't supposed to mention that.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 9, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> She want talk to him because she's a secret Muslim.
> 
> Whoops, wasn't supposed to mention that.


But a woman marrying a male kuffar is haram!!!!!!!11!!! Is this taqqiya?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

Basil II said:


> But a woman marrying a male kuffar is haram!!!!!!!11!!! Is this taqqiya?


One taqqiyah 
Two taqqiyah 
Three taqqiyah 
Whores!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> They should fuck.



You sound experienced. Is that what you did?



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> She want talk to him because she's a secret Muslim.
> 
> Whoops, wasn't supposed to mention that.



Tony, who knew you were of the Muslim persuasion.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You sound experienced. Is that what you did?
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, who knew you were of the Muslim persuasion.


Quiet, ya dumb broad. Men are speaking.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Quiet, ya dumb broad. Men are speaking.




Ok, continue.

Choke on your vomit.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 9, 2019)

Sleep with your back against the wall, if it can keep Santa and Jesus away from your chimney I'm sure any other astrally invasion will be thwarted.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

I got my bases covered.

Armies of pissed off  "angelos'...lol

No one's going to mess with me. But if people want to push a confrontation, well, be my guest.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I got my bases covered.
> 
> Armies of pissed off  "angelos'...lol
> 
> No one's going to mess with me. But if people want to push a confrontation, well, be my guest.


What's an angelo?

Also, do you do this astral stuff? If so, why can't you provide a demonstration? If a ghost punches me I will change my tune in a heartbeat, I promise. If a ghost can slip you the tongue then surely they can throw a punch.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> What's an angelo?
> 
> Also, do you do this astral stuff? If so, why can't you provide a demonstration? If a ghost punches me I will change my tune in a heartbeat, I promise. If a ghost can slip you the tongue then surely they can throw a punch.



No I don't. It's not a Christian spiritual activity. It's transcendental meditation of leaving one's body in spirit and traveling spiritually.
I don't engage in that behavior. People who can leave their bodies were put under much emotional and physical torture to do so.

It's a heinous process.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> No I don't. It's not a Christian spiritual activity. It's transcendental meditation of leaving one's body in spirit and traveling spiritually.
> I don't engage in that behavior. People who can leave their bodies were put under much emotional and physical torture to do so.
> 
> It's a heinous process.


Oh, ok I see. I thought you were crazy and saying you could astrally travel. But now I understand you're crazy and saying _someone else _astrally traveled to you and molested you.  I don't think that's gonna hold up in court, but you do you I guess.

I know, I know, I'll choke to death on my own vomit on the way out.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Oh, ok I see. I thought you were crazy and saying you could astrally travel. But now I understand you're crazy and saying _someone else _astrally traveled to you and molested you.  I don't think that's gonna hold up in court, but you do you I guess.
> 
> I know, I know, I'll choke to death on my own vomit on the way out.




You are inserting yourself in this thread like it's about you. I posted a thread to see if this was a real thing ON KIWIFARMS, not in a legal brief. As a matter of fact, everyone who posted came on their own accord.

I am allowed to ask questions. I didn't tag you in this THREAD AT ALL, you came butthurt from the Jeff Epstein thread. I'm tired of a-holes like you getting up in the morning looking to pounce on someone to be butthurt over. You can ignore my posts. It's what grownups do.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You are inserting yourself in this thread like it's about you. I posted a thread to see if this was a real thing ON KIWIFARMS, not in a legal brief. As a matter of fact, everyone who posted came on their own accord.
> 
> I am allowed to ask questions. I didn't tag you in this THREAD AT ALL, you came butthurt from the Jeff Epstein thread. I'm tired of a-holes like you getting up in the morning looking to pounce on someone to be butthurt over. You can ignore my posts. It's what grownups do.



Well, aren't you a goddamn liar. Earlier today I managed to astrally project myself a pizza with the aid of some chemtrail extract and liberal tears. Shit's not as hard to get as you might think. All I had to do next was chuck them at the closet gays come from. And then, Satan himself opened the door with a pizza in his hands! Cool, huh? Sure is. I mean, it was pineapple pizza but I think there's definitely some potential here.

Tendiehex666 OUT


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Well, aren't you a goddamn liar. Earlier today I managed to astrally project myself a pizza with the aid of some chemtrail extract and liberal tears. Shit's not as hard to get as you might think. All I had to do next was chuck them at the closet gays come from. And then, Satan himself opened the door with a pizza in his hands! Cool, huh? Sure is. I mean, it was pineapple pizza but I think there's definitely some potential here.
> 
> Tendiehex666 OUT



You are free to suck Satans microdick all day long fag. That’s what you are, Tony. A rapist stalker fag.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You are free to suck Satans microdick all day long fag.



I mean, I'd take his over yours any day of the week.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> I mean, I'd take his over yours any day of the week.




Good. I don’t have a dick. I’m a woman. Yes you are fighting with a woman cause you’re too chickenshit to fight a man your own size.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Good. I don’t have a dick. I’m a woman. Yes you are fighting with a woman cause you’re too chickenshit to fight a man your own size.



Would you like a vanilla latte with that victimhood?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Would you like a vanilla latte with that victimhood?




i'm going to make a prediction. You are going to die such a horrible accidental death, these people will fear me for the rest of their lives.

I was trying to avoid this, but you have no intention of stopping. Obviously you need to be gone for good. No woman deserves this kind of treatment from a cursed fucker like you. You love Satan, huh, well, God's going to send you to him.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> i'm going to make a prediction. You are going to die such a horrible accidental death, these people will fear me for the rest of their lives.
> 
> I was trying to avoid this, but you have no intention of stopping. Obviously you need to be gone for good. No woman deserves this kind of treatment from a cursed fucker like you.



I'm snipping this shit


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> I'm snipping this shit



Knock yourself out.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 9, 2019)

You were dreaming. Sort of. You likely experienced a form of night terror, or hypnagogic hallucination. These are particularly weird because it feels like you’re awake, because you sort of are. Basically you’re aware of the room around you, but the dream is superimposed on it. It happens on the boundary of sleep and dreams, and is thought to be the basis of many alien abduction ‘experiences.’ Almost all cultures have their own version of the experience. They often take the form of encounters with odd beings, figures around the bed or a bring sat upon the chest. 

Often the hallucination is tactile - I have these and it feels like someone is sitting on the bed next to me. You would swear blind it’s real, but it isn’t. 

If it bothers you, check your bedroom isn’t too hot, don’t eat before bed and get someone to wake you fully twenty mins before the time they usually happen.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Jul 9, 2019)

Apparently demons can possess someone currently doing the astral projection. The astral pervert is also most likely someone you know and close to you, it could be even your next door neighbor. Given these facts, the solution is kind of obvious.

1. Drag your bed to the middle of the room.
2. Draw a pentagram and circle around your bed.
3. Summon demons *outside* the pentagram.
4. Demons will be rampaging while you sleep snugly and promptly possess the miscreant.

Demonically possessed pervert will obviosly stop messing around with astral projection bs, solving your original problem.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> Apparently demons can possess someone currently doing the astral projection. The astral pervert is also most likely someone you know and close to you, it could be even your next door neighbor. Given these facts, the solution is kind of obvious.
> 
> 1. Drag your bed to the middle of the room.
> 2. Draw a pentagram and circle around your bed.
> ...


I think there's already a demon involved and she let it in, but she thinks it's an angel because she doesn't understand the Bible.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Well, Tony, now you are contributing to the thread like a good boy. Did you get the rape and sex crap out of your system?




Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I think there's already a demon involved and she let it in, but she thinks it's an angel because she doesn't understand the Bible.




I understand the Bible quite clearly.



DidYouJustSayThat said:


> Apparently demons can possess someone currently doing the astral projection. The astral pervert is also most likely someone you know and close to you, it could be even your next door neighbor. Given these facts, the solution is kind of obvious.
> 
> 1. Drag your bed to the middle of the room.
> 2. Draw a pentagram and circle around your bed.
> ...



Pentagrams are what Satanists used to summon demons, no thanks. I'm a Christian.



Otterly said:


> You were dreaming. Sort of. You likely experienced a form of night terror, or hypnagogic hallucination. These are particularly weird because it feels like you’re awake, because you sort of are. Basically you’re aware of the room around you, but the dream is superimposed on it. It happens on the boundary of sleep and dreams, and is thought to be the basis of many alien abduction ‘experiences.’ Almost all cultures have their own version of the experience. They often take the form of encounters with odd beings, figures around the bed or a bring sat upon the chest.
> 
> Often the hallucination is tactile - I have these and it feels like someone is sitting on the bed next to me. You would swear blind it’s real, but it isn’t.
> 
> If it bothers you, check your bedroom isn’t too hot, don’t eat before bed and get someone to wake you fully twenty mins before the time they usually happen.




I was looking for info like this.  This was the reason for the whole thread. My room does get hot and I have been snacking before bed.

Thanks.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I understand the Bible quite clearly.


Big ol' X to doubt on that one, lady. Never too late to repent, though.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Big ol' X to doubt on that one, lady. Never too late to repent, though.



Calling Jesus from my house is a local call. I'll ring Him up and have a chat.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> My room does get hot and I have been snacking before bed



Right, windows open, cool the room off, and time when you go to bed and when it happens for a week or two. If it’s a consistent time, set the alarm for twenty mins before, wake fully with the lights on, straight back to bed. 

Periods of stress can also trigger them - they’re very common in children and most of the time they occur in healthy people. They can be triggered by sleep apnoea.

I’d mention this to your doc next time you see them as well (couch it as ‘I’m having what seem to be night terrors’ rather than the astral snogging angle...) just to rule out a few medical conditions.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Otterly said:


> Right, windows open, cool the room off, and time when you go to bed and when it happens for a week or two. If it’s a consistent time, set the alarm for twenty mins before, wake fully with the lights on, straight back to bed.
> 
> Periods of stress can also trigger them - they’re very common in children and most of the time they occur in healthy people. They can be triggered by sleep apnoea.
> 
> I’d mention this to your doc next time you see them as well (couch it as ‘I’m having what seem to be night terrors’ rather than the astral snogging angle...) just to rule out a few medical conditions.




I have been under stress from a personal situation with really crazy people who enjoy terrorizing and bullying, for instance, this fucker called a doctor last year saying he was my husband and I am not married. So it's been a long 5 years. I can get the testimony to confirm. But I will mention this.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> bullying


You're a grown woman. Whining about bullying. 


LOL.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Good. I don’t have a dick. I’m a woman. Yes you are fighting with a woman cause you’re too chickenshit to fight a man your own size.



Well I mean the chick I'm fighting with is only a wee little Puerto Rican. She gets very drunk and enjoys shitposting on internet forums

Like a brown wine mom


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I have been under stress from a personal situation with really crazy people who enjoy terrorizing and bullying, for instance, this fucker called a doctor last year saying he was my husband and I am not married. So it's been a long 5 years. I can get the testimony to confirm. But I will mention this.



I mean, it would probably go better if you go to a doctor, demons and celebrities can't play mind games on you if your brain chemistry is running at 100% of it's capacity.
maybe just go to a doctor in secret so your stalkers won't know who he is?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> I mean, it would probably go better if you go to a doctor, demons and celebrities can't play mind games on you if your brain chemistry is running at 100% of it's capacity.
> maybe just go to a doctor in secret so your stalkers won't know who he is?



I don't have the money. Loverboy Tony got me fired cause I refuse to let him "dick me". He still follows me online and hacks to see if I have a job and then brags when I get fired.

Mind games? This is mind games to you? Tony is a demented stalker out of control fcuk but he's only playing mind games with me?

Are you kidding me? Tony and Harvey create fake celebrity accounts to harass me.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> He still follows me online


Log off.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I don't have the money. Loverboy Tony got me fired cause I refuse to let him "dick me". He still follows me online and hacks to see if I have a job and then brags when I get fired.
> 
> Mind games? This is mind games to you? Tony is a demented stalker out of control fcuk but he's only playing mind games with me?
> 
> Are you kidding me?



stalking to make you feel unsafe and psychological torture in general are considered mind games, yes


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> stalking to make you feel unsafe and psychological torture in general are considered mind games, yes



I noticed you agreed with the crackhead about whining about bullying. That's how he gets off the hook. He can be a criminal as much as he wants if I am "Whining" about him stalking me and getting me fired. Or calling my doctors telling them I'm his wife, or spreading around that I sleep with married men, or calling me schitzophrenic.

You're being disingenous and callous. So the law can't support me in telling that worthless sack of shit to fcuk off, huh?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Tony Robbins is a pervert wuss who has to bully a woman to be with him cause he has no significant dick to use.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I noticed you agreed with the crackhead about whining about bullying. That's how he gets off the hook. He can be a criminal as much as he wants if I am "Whining" about him stalking me and getting me fired. Or calling my doctors telling them I'm his wife, or spreading around that I sleep with married men, or calling me schitzophrenic.
> 
> So the law can't support me in telling that worthless sack of shit to fcuk off, huh?



Never said that. I said being at 100% and being secretive online about your activities will be better for building your case against them.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 9, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> Never said that. I said being at 100% and being secretive online about your activities will be better for building your case against them.




I agree. But I have already 5 or 6 fake accounts he's created, several messages on Facebook, him contacting my family, him sending me his picture then telling me he's gonna "kidnap" me. And I have the original sex proposition or money that turned down. All this since 2013.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I noticed you agreed with the crackhead about whining about bullying. That's how he gets off the hook. He can be a criminal as much as he wants if I am "Whining" about him stalking me and getting me fired. Or calling my doctors telling them I'm his wife, or spreading around that I sleep with married men, or calling me schitzophrenic.
> 
> You're being disingenous and callous. So the law can't support me in telling that worthless sack of shit to fcuk off, huh?



You are taking the Internet far too seriously.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 10, 2019)

Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 10, 2019)

Okay I'll admit it, that astral kiss was me. And I'm gonna do it again tonight!
You can't stop me! I do what I want!
---El Harvio Weinsteino


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You are inserting yourself in this thread like it's about you. I posted a thread to see if this was a real thing ON KIWIFARMS, not in a legal brief. As a matter of fact, everyone who posted came on their own accord.
> 
> I am allowed to ask questions. I didn't tag you in this THREAD AT ALL, you came butthurt from the Jeff Epstein thread. I'm tired of a-holes like you getting up in the morning looking to pounce on someone to be butthurt over. You can ignore my posts. It's what grownups do.


Haha, I posted that before our interaction on that other thread.

You do realize generally on internet forums conversations usually aren't invite only. I saw a goofy thread title and checked it out. I have not been disappointed. Have you read what this site is? We laugh at internet crazy here. 

Maybe someone noticed you being crazy and actually started messing with you, sorta like I have.  You make it pretty easy, and your insane accusations and nonsense make it hard to have sympathy for you.

Why don't you share some of the communications from your harassers and maybe someone will help you figure out who it is?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Don't do drugs kids.





TendieMan said:


> You are taking the Internet far too seriously.


Both of you can kill yourselves.


Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Haha, I posted that before our interaction on that other thread.
> 
> You do realize generally on internet forums conversations usually aren't invite only. I saw a goofy thread title and checked it out. I have not been disappointed. Have you read what this site is? We laugh at internet crazy here.
> 
> ...


Already have. Go away.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Both of you can kill yourselves.



Admittedly all of the people I know who buy into mysticism like astral projection, chakras and auras don't really need drugs to operate on their level of crazy.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Admittedly all of the people I know who buy into mysticism like astral projection, chakras and auras don't really need drugs to operate on their level of crazy.



No they just show up at Tony Robbins dick sucking seminar.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> No they just show up at Tony Robbins dick sucking seminar.



I actually dunno who that is.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Okay I'll admit it, that astral kiss was me. And I'm gonna do it again tonight!
> You can't stop me! I do what I want!
> ---El Harvio Weinsteino




Tony trying to throw it all back on Harvey...


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 10, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I actually dunno who that is.


Motivational speaker and entrepreneur Tony Robbins!





He's wicked smahhht.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Motivational speaker and entrepreneur Tony Robbins!
> View attachment 834749
> 
> He's wicked smahhht.



If he’s so smart and he knows what’s good for him, he’ll fuck off.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> If he’s so smart and he knows what’s good for him, he’ll fuck off.


What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.
-- Tony "Smaht" Robinson


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.
> -- Tony "Smaht" Robinson




Do it FUCKER. I WANT TO SEE YOU DO IT. ILL SAY IT TO YOUR FAG FACE. And thanks for the 10th death threat from Tony Robbins/Harvey Weinstein. Who also posted his Pic AGAIN.

NUTJOB strikes again.

@Azafran90 @yawning sneasel @Null

Give them some rope, and they’ll hang themselves. See I told you he runs in and out of accounts to harass me.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Both of you can kill yourselves.


But isn't suicide a sin?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> But isn't suicide a sin?


What part of get lost, go away do you not understand?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> What part of get lost, go away do you not understand?


You're free to leave the thread if you feel like it.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> You're free to leave the thread if you feel like it.


It’s my thread, I won’t tolerate tag teaming death threats. @yawning sneasel


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

It was a copypasta, you dense motherfucker.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> It was a copypasta, you dense motherfucker.


Michael Fassbender are you helping these 2 fucks? @Null What the hell are you doing? Why can’t you fuckers fuck off?
@Azafran90

Makes perfect sense, motherfucker. You and I aren’t friends anymore or ever again. So kiwifarms moderaters are helping send death threats, I hope you lose you moderator status.


----------



## UW 411 (Jul 10, 2019)

Can't everyone ITT just do a flip simultaneously?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

@TendieMan  Dont you have a wife to attend to? Or do you still love Trannies?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> @TendieMan  Dont you have a wife to attend to? Or do you still love Trannies?



Here at Kiwifarms we prefer to be nice and tolerant to the trans community.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

"Unfortunately, your recent report has been rejected: Post in thread 'I think someone kissed me last night astrally' - it's a meme, pam."

Well, this meme was emailed to the DOJ.  Cause I have a FEDERAL lawsuit on Harvey Weinstein and Tony Robbins currently going on. This behavior is not acceptable to me. And you, of all people, should know better. I am damn tired of this shit and it WILL stop.

@Azafran90 @Null


TendieMan said:


> Here at Kiwifarms we prefer to be nice and tolerant to the trans community.


There are plenty of trannies to go and engage. I am a real woman.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Michael Fassbender are you helping these 2 fucks? @Null What the hell are you doing? Why can’t you fuckers fuck off?
> @Azafran90



Wait what did I do?


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 10, 2019)

I woke up with even more bruises, bite marks on my neck and cuts on my chest.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> Wait what did I do?


Stop hijacking accounts TONY, HARVEY, AND MICHAEL.


Heinrich Himmler said:


> I woke up with even more bruises, bite marks on my neck and cuts on my chest.


I'm sorry. Put some Windex on it.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 10, 2019)

My peewee hurts.

Honestly I'm starting reconsidering my whole relationship - I'm not sure this kind of things is healthy communication and physical contact or just her exploiting me.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Honestly I'm starting reconsidering my whole relationship - I'm not sure this kind of things is healthy communication and physical contact or just her exploiting me.



*eyeroll*


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> *eyeroll*


I mean it.
Maybe I'm just an idiot who has been sucked by an older girl into a teen marriage.
Sometimes I have doubts, goddamn it's already two years.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Stop hijacking accounts TONY, HARVEY, AND MICHAEL.



Why would I provide anti-stalking advice if I was a stalker?



Heinrich Himmler said:


> Honestly I'm starting reconsidering my whole relationship - I'm not sure this kind of things is healthy communication and physical contact or just her exploiting me.


Nah, this is pretty normal


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I mean it.
> Maybe I'm just an idiot who has been sucked by an older girl into a teen marriage.
> Sometimes I have doubts, goddamn it's already two years.




Oh for the love of GOD....


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Oh for the love of GOD....


the last part is actually true
tho I have money at least unlike most teen grooms


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> Why would I provide anti-stalking advice if I was a stalker?
> 
> 
> Nah, this is pretty normal




Wait wait wait, cause you care about me, right? Tony hunted me down on Youtube and told me all his death threats were cause he cared about me.

You all are smoking the good shit.

i smell a love proclamation coming.

-_-

Yah, let's piss crackhead Alicia off. She's sane and stable. Not.

Weell, alicia, I know you are watching this thread, and I hope you are enjoying this display of someone's affections towards me.


----------



## Cilleystring (Jul 10, 2019)

This thread should be featured


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 10, 2019)

@DocHoliday1977


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Cilleystring said:


> This thread should be featured




I'm not ready to embrace fame and fortune yet.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> i smell a love proclamation coming.
> 
> -_-
> 
> ...


Ты понимаешь, что ты сумасшедшая, блять, всё? Не я, блять, сумасшедший, хоть не он, блять, а ты!


----------



## .Woody (Jul 10, 2019)

What the fuck is happening


----------



## V0dka (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not ready to embrace fame and fortune yet.



Oh BTW I found the footage of the astral kiss.






It was those astral projecting incels all along!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Oh BTW I found the footage of the astral kiss.
> 
> View attachment 834983
> 
> It was those astral projecting incels all along!




I would get offended if it didn't make me laugh. That's why i sleep with ma mouth closed. That's too strong a salty taste to gargle out of one's mouth.



.Woody said:


> What the fuck is happening



Don't look at me, dearest.  This was snatched out of my hands and taken too far as always.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I would get offended if it didn't make me laugh. That's why i sleep with ma mouth closed. That's too strong a salty taste to gargle out of one's mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me, dearest.  This was snatched out of my hands and taken too far as always.



Maybe you should've kept your mouth shut when awake because you're making a fool of yourself on forum that is literally about making fun of stupid people. You're either a masochist or you have serious brain damage.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Maybe you should've kept your mouth shut when awake because you're making a fool of yourself on forum that is literally about making fun of stupid people. You're either a masochist or you have serious brain damage.



Oh AM I?  Tell me more, dark prince.  I just think I would be the last thing a celebrity, a guru, and a producer would find hella interesting.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Oh AM I?  Tell me more, dark prince.



I like that. Very cool and edgy.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Ты понимаешь, что ты сумасшедшая, блять, всё? Не я, блять, сумасшедший, хоть не он, блять, а ты!


And, Tony speaks Russian. Lookie there.


TendieMan said:


> I like that. Very cool and edgy.


You are going to PISS HER OFF.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You are going to PISS HER OFF.


Who is her?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Oh AM I?  Tell me more, dark prince.  I just think I would be the last thing a celebrity, a guru, and a producer would find hella interesting.


Normally you'd be right but then you started sending weird pm's to the guru


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 10, 2019)

Itt we are all Tony, Harvey, and now michael fassbender!

Lady you got some obvious symptoms of paranoid schizophrenia. I don't know how to get such a message through your delusion though, because you think everyone is one of your stalkers messing with you.

Do you have anyone you trust and feel safe with? You need to get grounded in reality and that's not gonna happen from some internet people.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Let me guess the story this will degenerate to.  It will be said that Michael loved me all this time and Harvey and Tony were just taking up for Alicia sending  me death threats even though me and Michael never met in real life. They did this for 5 damn long years. And of course, Tony fell for me in between the death threats with fassbender trying to make sure nothing bad happened

Still no excuse for death threats.

*eyeroll*


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Let me guess the story this will degenerate to.  It will be said that Michael loved me all this time and Harvey and Tony were just taking up for Alicia sending  me death threats even though me and Michael never met in real life. They did this for 5 damn long years. And of course, Tony fell for me in between the death threats with fassbender trying to make sure nothing bad happened
> 
> Still no excuse for death threats.
> 
> *eyeroll*



Love you? Why?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Itt we are all Tony, Harvey, and now michael fassbender!
> 
> Lady you got some obvious symptoms of paranoid schizophrenia. I don't know how to get such a message through your delusion though, because you think everyone is one of your stalkers messing with you.
> 
> Do you have anyone you trust and feel safe with? You need to get grounded in reality and that's not gonna happen from some internet people.




Hey Tony.  I didn't send myself a death threat. I don't know what reality you live in, but *this ONE* says that terroristic death threats are illegal. You need to talk to your lawyer and not engage me anymore.

If Tony or his stalkers wanna start some shit, they are free to come to GA. I would suggest they practice their shot, cause if I get ahold of them, they're getting buried in the back yard.

Shoot first, ask questions later.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 10, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Love you? Why?


Wait there's another character now? You started with Tony and Harvey, now michael, then Alicia? How big is the cast of this fantastical production? Aren't some of those people busy?



DocHoliday1977 said:


> Hey Tony.  I didn't send myself a death threat. I don't know what reality you live in, but *this ONE* says that terroristic death threats are illegal. You need to talk to your lawyer and not engage me anymore.


Look, you have called multiple people Tony. How do you imagine that works? Like the agents in the matrix?

In what format was this death threat made, and why haven't you posted it here?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Love you? Why?



Cause that's the story.  Until Alicia has her breakdown and begs "Michael" to stay with her, which technically he never left, cause he and I never met. All fabricated by Harvey, Tony, and Alicia.



Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Look, you have called multiple people Tony. How do you imagine that works? Like the agents in the matrix?
> 
> In what format was this death threat made, and why haven't you posted it here?



Tony uses several accounts and 2 or 3 people helping him. He does this on all social media sites and uses these accounts to talk to me. He posted this to me ON HERE today.









						Pamela Swain on Twitter
					

“Fresh new #TonyRobbins pics and death threats.”




					twitter.com
				






Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Wait there's another character now? You started with Tony and Harvey, now michael, then Alicia? How big is the cast of this fantastical production? Aren't some of those people busy?




It's like Spaceballs but set in the South. Oh, I'm not rehashing that story.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tony uses several accounts and 2 or 3 people helping him. He does this on all social media sites and uses these accounts to talk to me. He posted this to me ON HERE today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omfg that's the 'navy seal copypasta' and you are the one that stuck a Tony Robin's photo next to it.

Come on... You can Google that 'death threat' and find it in a billion places. It's famous for it's stupidity.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Omfg that's the 'navy seal copypasta' and you are the one that stuck a Tony Robin's photo next to it.
> 
> Come on... You can Google that 'death threat' and find it in a billion places. It's famous for it's stupidity.



He's already sent me a kidnapping threat on top of other threats. And he sent his picture with that one too.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 10, 2019)

I am exercising considerable restraint here, your hostile nature and the fact that you are making crazy accusations makes me want to mess with you, and you broadcast how easy it is to do.

With like 1 minute of work I could send you some garbage like that and then you'd go on for days about it. 

But although that is tempting picking on a mentally ill person seems cruel. Not everyone has the same scruples though, you are attracting more people to mess with you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.
> -- Tony "Smaht" Robinson




Here it is right here.



Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I am exercising considerable restraint here, your hostile nature and the fact that you are making crazy accusations makes me want to mess with you, and you broadcast how easy it is to do.
> 
> With like 1 minute of work I could send you some garbage like that and then you'd go on for days about it.
> 
> But although that is tempting picking on a mentally ill person seems cruel. Not everyone has the same scruples though, you are attracting more people to mess with you.




You said this:

Absolute Brainlet said:

What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.
-- Tony "Smaht" Robinson (then you SIGNED IT)


You cucked bastard - bring yo ass on. I got a big backyard.


----------



## yourfinancials (Jul 10, 2019)

It's an astral vampire. Best advice is put salt around your bed in a circle, bathe in lavender before you go to bed, soak your bed in kerosene then light a match.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You said this:
> 
> Absolute Brainlet said:
> 
> ...


OK, yeah, absolute brainlet posted that here.  As the quote indicates. This is a famous copy pasta, known as the navy seal copypasta. That's like 2 pages ago in this thread. We can all see it. Many of us saw it, immediately recognized it and laughed.

I am a different user from absolute brainlet, just as you are a different user from me. So I don't know why you responded to me saying I posted this when you know damn well it wasn't me, it was someone else.  

Furthermore, neither I nor Absolute Brainlet are Tony Robinson. I mean, I don't know Brainlet personally but I would be really fucking shocked if he were a famous creepy whatever the hell that dude is.

Here is a link to the origin of that famous copy pasta: https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/navy-seal-copypasta

I really have a soft spot for these schizo-cows... Doesn't seem like this poor lady is trying to scam anyone, although who knows what the deal is with that lawsuit...


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 10, 2019)

Well gee thanks
I have a soft spot for you too


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 10, 2019)

Tony Robbins is Tommy Robinson? WTF is going on here? Is OP a faggot?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

yourfinancials said:


> It's an astral vampire. Best advice is put salt around your bed in a circle, bathe in lavender before you go to bed, soak your bed in kerosene then light a match.










Buster O'Keefe said:


> Tony Robbins is Tommy Robinson? WTF is going on here? Is OP a faggot?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 10, 2019)

>tfw no fem kiwis are astrally molesting me.
That being said I've had a few dreams where I woke up and could sweat to God that shit was real. Like the dream I was shot in and woke up with chest pains, or the one where I boned a co-worker and she was super awkward with me when I got to work. The subconscious is an extremely powerful and unpredictable part of the psyche.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> OK, yeah, absolute brainlet posted that here.  As the quote indicates. This is a famous copy pasta, known as the navy seal copypasta. That's like 2 pages ago in this thread. We can all see it. Many of us saw it, immediately recognized it and laughed.
> 
> I am a different user from absolute brainlet, just as you are a different user from me. So I don't know why you responded to me saying I posted this when you know damn well it wasn't me, it was someone else.
> 
> ...




I have you on ignore but i wanted to say one last thing. You're going to need a better lawyer than Kim Kardashian.

Be prepared to write me a check for the last 5 years of psycho obsessive annoyance and pray that satisfies me. I'm coming for your blood and anyone else who stands in my way.



yourfinancials said:


> It's an astral vampire. Best advice is put salt around your bed in a circle, bathe in lavender before you go to bed, soak your bed in kerosene then light a match.


Hi, Richard. I was wondering where you were.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I have you on ignore but i wanted to say one last thing. You're going to need a better lawyer than Kim Kardashian.
> 
> Be prepared to write me a check for the last 5 years of psycho obsessive annoyance and pray that satisfies me. I'm coming for your blood and anyone else who stands in my way.


Hmm... I was actually trying to be helpful and constructive to you there, I was just explaining where that particular meme came from.

OK then sorry to bother you, I thought you were just silly, clearly there's more to it than that.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

This is now my favorite thread on this site.


----------



## yourfinancials (Jul 10, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> >tfw no fem kiwis are astrally molesting me.
> That being said I've had a few dreams where I woke up and could sweat to God that shit was real. Like the dream I was shot in and woke up with chest pains, or the one where I boned a co-worker and she was super awkward with me when I got to work. The subconscious is an extremely powerful and unpredictable part of the psyche.


I once had my bed levitate after I tried to summon Nyarlathotep.
also had visits from night hags.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Hmm... I was actually trying to be helpful and constructive to you there, I was just explaining where that particular meme came from.
> 
> OK then sorry to bother you, I thought you were just silly, clearly there's more to it than that.



Oh I think you’ve all launched this successfully into outer space of dumbshits.


----------



## yourfinancials (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Hi, Richard. I was wondering where you were.


I'm in hell


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

yourfinancials said:


> I once had my bed levitate after I tried to summon Nyarlathotep.
> also had visits from night hags.



Is that right, Michael? You should take it easy on the drinking.



yourfinancials said:


> I'm in hell



You should quit drinking Michael. And you all should really stop changing accounts.

Tony Robbins thinks he’s the antichrist, what did you expect?

@yourfinancials

I’m proving hard to subdue, huh? You are going to have more than just pretty eyes to swindle me into submission.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I’m proving hard to subdue, huh? You are going to have more than just pretty eyes to swindle me into submission.



I feel like you should heed your own advice about not drinking. You're right though, you're tough. That's why you're fighting with people who are concerned about you, and why you're shitting up the forum.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I feel like you should heed your own advice about not drinking. You're right though, you're tough. That's why you're fighting with people who are concerned about you, and why you're shitting up the forum.




You fail to realize you are on my thread.
YOU ALL ADDED me TO THIS SITE.
I don't drink being a strict religious person.
And your concern is coming from self admitted narcissists.

I notice everything, even what you don't say, Richard. You are never going to control me.

Anytime you guys are done with me, you're welcome to go. I don't force anyone to like me or love me. You all are free to leave at any time.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You fail to realize you are on my thread.
> YOU ALL ADDED me TO THIS SITE.
> I don't drink being a strict religious person.
> And your concern is coming from self admitted narcissists.
> ...



Why do you think everyone is Richard, or Tony, or Michael?

Who the fuck are these people? Why the fuck do you keep thinking that everyone on this site is one of those three people?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Why do you think everyone is Richard, or Tony, or Michael?
> 
> Who the fuck are these people? Why the fuck do you keep thinking that everyone on this site is one of those three people?




You don’t want to know.


----------



## yourfinancials (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Is that right, Michael? You should take it easy on the drinking.
> 
> You should quit drinking Michael. And you all should really stop changing accounts.
> 
> ...


It's not michael. Use the names my father call me by which is "Jesus christ" and "holy mother of.god"


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

yourfinancials said:


> It's not michael. Use the names my father call me by which is "Jesus christ" and "holy mother of.god"


...........like I said, you don’t want to know.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You don’t want to know.



And why is that? Tell us.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> And why is that? Tell us.




It's all about sex and Satan. Truthfully, they want me to sleep with them and join their douchetits cult. And we're not dealing with super smart people.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 10, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Why do you think everyone is Richard, or Tony, or Michael?
> 
> Who the fuck are these people? Why the fuck do you keep thinking that everyone on this site is one of those three people?



They're all celebrities, and from what I know, they're all DILFs.
The deal with her is that she has erotomania (a disorder that makes her believe people she doesn't know is in love with her and send her cryptic messages every day).
The thing is, while other schyzos have horrible visions, she has this mental romance-thriller about handsome celebrities being dangerously obsessed with her. That's why She's never going to take her meds.
Next comes her views on women: she probs feels insecure around younger women and sees them as competition, even tho she herself is actually good looking for her age. That's why Alicia what's her face and Katy Perry are so jealous of her: she wants them to be.
NEXT comes her christianism, she feels gulty of feeling attracted to Harvey Badperson and for wanting to be a seductress like Salomé and Lilith.

Sad thing is that she has no reason to not have a handsome dilf on her side other to her own negligence when it comes to her mental health, she once was a very Smart woman and as I said, is still good looking at 40+.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> They're all celebrities, and from what I know, they're all DILFs.
> The deal with her is that she has erotomania (a disorder that makes her believe people she doesn't know is in love with her and send her cryptic messages every day).
> The thing is, while other schyzos have horrible visions, she has this mental romance-thriller about handsome celebrities being dangerously obsessed with her. That's why She's never going to take her meds.
> Next comes her views on women: she probs feels insecure around younger women and sees them as competition, even tho she herself is actually good looking for her age. That's why Alicia what's her face and Katy Perry are so jealous of her: she wants them to be.
> ...







That's funny, I thought I just sent the men on their merry way. I had no idea I wanted them back.

Let's pause on this....dilfs.....
Aw, yes, I wants to be Alicia, somebody please give me her life, And I shy away from Katy Perry strapons. She should start a strapon line.

I can safely say I am not attracted to harvey....ALTHOUGH, I am started to think he's not really as bad as been told (That's only cause Tony is a bigger douchebag)

I am still a smart gal, whachu talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 10, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> They're all celebrities, and from what I know, they're all DILFs.
> The deal with her is that she has erotomania (a disorder that makes her believe people she doesn't know is in love with her and send her cryptic messages every day).
> The thing is, while other schyzos have horrible visions, she has this mental romance-thriller about handsome celebrities being dangerously obsessed with her. That's why She's never going to take her meds.
> Next comes her views on women: she probs feels insecure around younger women and sees them as competition, even tho she herself is actually good looking for her age. That's why Alicia what's her face and Katy Perry are so jealous of her: she wants them to be.
> ...



Definitely this.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Definitely this.




WHEN HAVE I WROTE A BOOK ABOUT CELEBRITIES BEING WITH ME!?!? How dare you.  And I don't NEED meds, I am not the one who gangstalks people and sends them DEATHTHREATs!


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> WHEN HAVE I WROTE A BOOK ABOUT CELEBRITIES BEING WITH ME!‽? How dare you.  And I don't NEED meds, I am not the one who gangstalks people and sends them DEATHTHREATs!



You're the one that fantasizes about people you don't know every day to satisfy your schizophrenia.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

@UncannyValley 

Alicia's here ya'll.


----------



## .Woody (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> ...........like I said, you don’t want to know.


We really do


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> You're the one that fantasizes about people you don't know every day to satisfy your schizophrenia.




Nope. If you really want to know the truth, I find out the bad things wrong with guys and I shy away from engaging with them. LIKE YOU, PSYCHO.



.Woody said:


> We really do



Go back and reread this thread. What I thought would be an interesting thread of some type of explanation turned into a shitshow. And anything I try to accomplish (by myself) turns into a shitshow cause Tony acts the fool and he gets others to act the fool with him.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 10, 2019)

This is totally Church Of Gail lite.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Nope. If you really want to know the truth, I find out the bad things wrong with guys and I shy away from engaging with them. LIKE YOU, PSYCHO.



No u.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> No u.



I'm not going to do the "I know you are but what am I" fight with you, Tony.

For the Love of God, grow the fck up.



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> This is totally Church Of Gail lite.



Is that right?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 10, 2019)

OP, I prefer my projections to be less tral and more ass.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not going to do the "I know you are but what am I" fight with you, Tony.
> 
> For the Love of God, grow the fck up.



I'm not fucking Tony. Stop calling me that shit.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 10, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> I'm not fucking Tony. Stop calling me that shit.


You're definitely Tony. I checked.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> You're definitely Tony. I checked.



oh no I've been found out


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> OP, I prefer my projections to be less tral and more ass.


I would suggest therapy 








The Pink Panther said:


> I'm not fucking Tony. Stop calling me that shit.




Kanye?

Our intelligence allows us to deflect and deny. We will utilise these twins to fight back, applying our considerable minds to deny what you have said. We will challenge your evidence, deny its existence, twist it around, pull it apart, change the subject, focus on something different, blame-shift and project. Powered by our heated fury this onslaught will be brutal and sustained as we fight to regain control. We will batter you into submission so that you become frightened, upset, angry or frustrated and thus you will give us fuel. Our further manipulations will allow us to regain control as you shrink back from our vicious words. Everything will be thrown at you in order to stop the wounding, regain control and gain the required fuel to power this defence mechanism.

*...writes shit down......*


Thanks for the heads up, sugar-lips. Never look a gift narc in mouth.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> It's all about sex and Satan. Truthfully, they want me to sleep with them and join their douchetits cult. And we're not dealing with super smart people.



Well I admit it's perfectly probable you were a trafficked underage girl who then under puberty started exhibiting schizophrenia, and so they tossed you out the car while going round a corner one night.

But then again you could just be insane and not taking your meds.  I often hear schizophrenics being paranoid their meds are actually some sort of mind control or date rape drug to get them with their defenses down so they are raped or kidnapped.

How probable is it you are just the biggest troll this decade?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Well I admit it's perfectly probable you were a trafficked underage girl who then under puberty started exhibiting schizophrenia, and so they tossed you out the car while going round a corner one night.
> 
> But then again you could just be insane and not taking your meds.  I often hear schizophrenics being paranoid their meds are actually some sort of mind control or date rape drug to get them with their defenses down so they are raped or kidnapped.
> 
> How probable is it you are just the biggest troll this decade?




You have a vivid fantasy life. You believed your childhood daydreaming. 

Maybe I’m just your superior.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You have a vivid fantasy life. You believed your childhood daydreaming.
> 
> Maybe I’m just your superior.



I didn't know you were into domming.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I didn't know you were into domming.



Does it always have to be about sex? I like to many own choices, not be strong armed into something.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Does it always have to be about sex?



Well considering you are usually talking about Harvey and Tony and others trying to have sex with you..... yes.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Well considering you are usually talking about Harvey and Tony and others trying to have sex with you..... yes.



That’s why I turn it down. I shouldn’t have to have sex in order to have a successful life and career.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> That’s why I turn it down. I shouldn’t have to have sex in order to have a successful life and career.



It shouldn't, but as it turns out, life isn't fair.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

V0dka said:


> It shouldn't, but as it turns out, life isn't fair.
> 
> View attachment 835802




I subscribe to another worldview. I'm not marrying for money or fame.

Let me make this very clear. I've worked on having good character and you and stupid Richard aren't going to label me a narcissist just to get me horizontal. You can't humiliate, insult, or debase me.

This tells me that none of you are capable of real love. And I prefer better.

I'm not a gold digger. The only thing i'd ever do and for Harvey Weinstein if he gets off the hook and gets HELP, is work on a book and NO SEXUAL activity.  That's all.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Jul 10, 2019)

Did you ever exorcise that incubus?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

Freedom Fries said:


> Did you ever exorcise that incubus?



Nah, he still hoovers.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I subscribe to another worldview. I'm not marrying for money or fame.
> 
> Let me make this very clear. I've worked on having good character and you and stupid Richard aren't going to label me a narcissist just to get me horizontal. You can't humiliate, insult, or debase me.
> 
> ...



I thought you said you'd get horizontal just to get guys to shut up.  So really someone could just annoy you enough:

"Can we have sex?"
"No"
"Can we have sex?"
"No"
"Can we have sex?"
"No"
"Can we have sex?"
"No"
"Can we have sex?"
"OKAY FINE! IF IT'LL SHUT YOU UP!"


----------



## Freedom Fries (Jul 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Nah, he still hoovers.


You know what, based on this thread and others I've seen you in I will say a little prayer for you tonight.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 10, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I thought you said you'd get horizontal just to get guys to shut up.  So really someone could just annoy you enough:
> 
> "Can we have sex?"
> "No"
> ...



*shaking my head* 

No.

You all want to talk mental illness, I'm starting to have an anorexia spell, where I don't want to eat or I only eat 1 time a day. I've lost and inch and a half in 2 days. My clothes are baggy.  Can we please stop this?



Freedom Fries said:


> You know what, based on this thread and others I've seen you in I will say a little prayer for you tonight.




Thank you, I am starting to feel a little stressed.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Itt we are all Tony, Harvey, and now michael fassbender!
> 
> Lady you got some obvious symptoms of paranoid schizophrenia. I don't know how to get such a message through your delusion though, because you think everyone is one of your stalkers messing with you.
> 
> Do you have anyone you trust and feel safe with? You need to get grounded in reality and that's not gonna happen from some internet people.


This woman is a fraud. I don't believe for a second that she doesn't know what's going on; she's just making this shit up to feel special. You noted her obvious symptoms of schizophrenia and I agree, but where are all of the deficits that generally attend schizophrenia? I won't enumerate them here because I don't feel like helping her learn how to malinger but she seems to have a facile version of a mental disorder. 

I think she's just an aging, plain, uninteresting and lonely woman who never grew up and learned to do anything that made her stand out so she decided to act "woooo soooo crazy and random lolzers."

It wouldn't be hard for a twelve year old to emulate her behaviour, really.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> It wouldn't be hard for a twelve year old to emulate her behaviour, really.



Perhaps she is operating at a 7th grade level.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Perhaps she is operating at a 7th grade level.



Excuse me?



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> This woman is a fraud. I don't believe for a second that she doesn't know what's going on; she's just making this shit up to feel special.
> 
> I think she's just an aging, plain, uninteresting and lonely woman who never grew up and learned to do anything that made her stand out so she decided to act "woooo soooo crazy and random lolzers."
> 
> It wouldn't be hard for a twelve year old to emulate her behaviour, really.




Ok, Tony, I see you are mad. But stop talking about 12 year olds, that's gross.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> But stop talking about 12 year olds, that gross.


The only thing better than one twelve year old is twelve one year olds.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Ok, Tony, I see you are mad. But stop talking about 12 year olds, that's gross.



Right here it's *you* making it about sex
Also nobody wants to have sex with you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> Right here it's *you* making it about sex
> Also nobody wants to have sex with you.



I'll hold you to that. He mentioned 12 year olds not me.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'll hold you to that.


I'm a woman Pam, a happily married one, at that. 
I'm not Tony, Harvey or whatever, I don't want to have sex with you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> I'm a woman Pam, a happily married one, at that.
> I'm not Tony, Harvey or whatever, I don't want to have sex with you.



Good for you.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

I guess I might as well give my opinion on astral travel and other voluntary paranormal phenomena for the record; it's all an illusion brought on by the forces of evil to make us believe we can transcend the limitations that God placed upon us and therefore lead us into mortal sin. 

Or, translated into secular terms, it's a delusion nurtured by our insecurity about our inability to transcend the limits placed upon us by the laws of nature and therefore leads us into maladaptive behaviour.

Either way you want to look at it, it's harmful and counterproductive. 

There, Pam. I gave my on-topic opinion.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I guess I might as well give my opinion on astral travel and other voluntary paranormal phenomena for the record; it's all an illusion brought on by the forces of evil to make us believe we can transcend the limitations that God placed upon us and therefore lead us into mortal sin.
> 
> Or, translated into secular terms, it's a delusion nurtured by our insecurity about our inability to transcend the limits placed upon us by the laws of nature and therefore leads us into maladaptive behaviour.
> 
> ...




Ok sounds good.  You sound like a completely different person, but ok.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Ok sounds good.  You sound like a completely different person, but ok.


No, I'm the same asshole, but I read over the thread and you made a good point that we weren't addressing the topic so I thought I'd oblige.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> This woman is a fraud. I don't believe for a second that she doesn't know what's going on; she's just making this shit up to feel special. You noted her obvious symptoms of schizophrenia and I agree, but where are all of the deficits that generally attend schizophrenia? I won't enumerate them here because I don't feel like helping her learn how to malinger but she seems to have a facile version of a mental disorder.
> 
> I think she's just an aging, plain, uninteresting and lonely woman who never grew up and learned to do anything that made her stand out so she decided to act "woooo soooo crazy and random lolzers."
> 
> It wouldn't be hard for a twelve year old to emulate her behaviour, really.


I agree actually. I think she's faking it for attention. She seems awfully lucid with her comebacks, and has a high degree of engagement from her preferred male targets

In fact she's a sex pest. I didn't realize that Harvey Weinstein had deranged fans but I suppose everyone has a soulmate. Not that I would wish him on her, even this pathetic creature deserves better.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 11, 2019)

Pshhh. How do we know her account isn't actually Harvey or Tony or whoever the fuck else, posting dumb shit and making us think she's just fucking nuts/merely pretending, while the real woman is locked up in their satanic sex dungeon? Huh?!
Explain yourselves, gentlemen! I found you out!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I agree actually. I think she's faking it for attention. She seems awfully lucid with her comebacks, and has a high degree of engagement from her preferred male targets
> 
> In fact she's a sex pest. I didn't realize that Harvey Weinstein had deranged fans but I suppose everyone has a soulmate. Not that I would wish him on her, even this pathetic creature deserves better.



You're so kind.  No you're my soulmate. I love abuse. *eyeroll*



Absolute Brainlet said:


> Pshhh. How do we know her account isn't actually Harvey or Tony or whoever the fuck else, posting dumb shit and making us think she's just fucking nuts/merely pretending, while the real woman is locked up in their satanic sex dungeon? Huh?!
> Explain yourselves, gentlemen! I found you out!



21 chapters in this thread that you failed to read, and this is your post. These are the words you choose to write.

Explains alot.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> 21 chapters in this thread that you failed to read, and this is your post. These are the words you choose to write.
> 
> Explains alot.



Chapters?

Pages, dumbass.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Chapters?
> 
> Pages, dumbass.



I prefer chapters and this IS my thread, so choke on each other's dick again.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

For anybody interested in the human ability for self-deception check this out, it's a fascinating read;









						The Jet-Propelled Couch | Harper's Magazine
					

Part I: The man who traveled through space




					harpers.org
				




There's a pdf version on the first page.

Part two:









						The Jet-Propelled Couch | Harper's Magazine
					

Part II: Return to Earth




					harpers.org


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

Good idea. Someone get her her own Lolcow thread.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Good idea. Someone get her her own Lolcow thread.


She has one. Look up Pamela Swain.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> For anybody interested in the human ability for self-delusion check this out, it's a fascinating read;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO. Is that Harper's Bazaar? So no professional journal articles? OH that's right! You all don't actually DO scientific RESEARCH....to busy talking about and buying purses...

Oh, continue!



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Good idea. Someone get her her own Lolcow thread.



Already have one, you're late.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I prefer chapters and this IS my thread, so choke on each other's dick again.



Suck my dick, filthy schizo.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes, Pam. It's Harper's Bazaar.

I only hoped you wouldn't notice but you're just so canny, you caught me out.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey, Richard. You'll like this one, it's actual research on the topic of Narcissism in counseling. It's not a Wordpress website, but it's legit.

Narcissism, Entitlement, and
Questionable Research Practices
in Counseling: A Pilot Study




			https://libres.uncg.edu/ir/uncg/f/K_Wester_Narcissism_2008.pdf
		


Thank you, next. You know dear, you COULD google these too. That's all I did. Google and read.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm Harvey Weinstein by the way just to be clear.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> 21 chapters in this thread that you failed to read, and this is your post. These are the words you choose to write.
> 
> Explains alot.


Don't even try to hide it Harvey, I know it's you.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I only hoped you wouldn't notice but you're just so canny, you caught me out.




I don't think you are Harvey but I think you are helping him. Richard, the narcissist man, is helping him. This is his and Tony's gaslight team. And since Tony had a meltdown of epic proportions, you all are stepping in to try to mitigate this loss. 

Ok.

Go ahead, I am curious about your methods and will gauge if it measures professional psychological standards and practices.

And calling a grown woman a twelve year old is your first strike. Do continue.



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I'm Harvey Weinstein by the way just to be clear.





Absolute Brainlet said:


> Don't even try to hide it Harvey, I know it's you.



I think you losers should go to bed. You're worthless.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I think you losers should go to bed. You're worthless.


Why don't YOU go to bed, Harvey? Pretending to be another person on the Internet 24/7 must be tiring work, so get some rest.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

I certainly hope no PROFESSIONAL lawyers would come on a site like KIWI Farms to harass and muscle a victim of  Harvey harassment since both dipshits went on a rape and sex spree posting on this thread the last 2 days.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

Your parents must be so disappointed in you, if they're even still alive. Tch, I bet they pray every day that you'll finally off yourself and be put out of their misery for good. Again, that's assuming you haven't already driven them to an early grave.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Hey, Richard. You'll like this one, it's actual research on the topic of Narcissism in counseling. It's not a Wordpress website, but it's legit.
> 
> Narcissism, Entitlement, and
> Questionable Research Practices
> ...


You know, in this entire thread I think you're the only person to posit narcissistic traits as being a possible explanation for your issues.

I suppose I may have implied it or described you in a way that would give that impression but you're the one harping on it.

Did a psychologist or psychiatrist ever mention it to you? I'd be willing to bet they did. I'm not trying to get your goat here, but generally this sort of fixation on a disorder that nobody else is mentioning is indicative of prior diagnosis.

It would make more sense than schizophrenia, in my opinion. Since I'm pretty sure you're just an attention whore and probably sex-crazed it's not unthinkable.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm actually Harvey Weinstein, guys.


This is how I've been hiding out after I fucked Salma Hayek and drugged her into making my secret Dusk Til' Dawn porn parody with an LSD Quention Tarantino.


----------



## .Woody (Jul 11, 2019)

Today this thread, and many of the people involved including our beloved OP, have been going consistently for about 15 hours know. I am now convinced that everyone involved including myself has mutated so that we now gain sustenance from internet autism.  Whether this is a result of exposure to this thread or simply the long term effects of KiwiFarms itself, I am unsure. Thank you for making my day an interesting and entertaining one Kiwis.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Why don't YOU go to bed, Harvey? Pretending to be another person on the Internet 24/7 must be tiring work, so get some rest.




Aw cute. Why are you up so late? Are you in Eastern standard or Central? How is Chicago? I hope Elior is well.



The Pink Panther said:


> Suck my dick, filthy schizo.



Tony, tony, tony, calm down dear. Take your blood pressure meds.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

.Woody said:


> Today this thread, and many of the people involved including our beloved OP, have been going consistently for about 15 hours know. I am now convinced that everyone involved including myself has mutated so that we now gain sustenance from internet autism.  Whether this is a result of exposure to this thread or simply the long term effects of KiwiFarms itself, I am unsure. Thank you for making my day an interesting and entertaining one Kiwis.


I actually ordered a pizza just for this and the Nick Rekeita Stream


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tony, tony, tony, calm down dear. Take your blood pressure meds.



Read my book while sucking my dick.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Read my book while sucking my dick.


*READ HIS BOOK YOU WHORE*


----------



## .Woody (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I actually ordered a pizza just for this and the Nick Rekeita Stream


What'd you get on it


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> You know, in this entire thread I think you're the only person to posit narcissistic traits as being a possible explanation for your issues.
> 
> I suppose I may have implied it or described you in a way that would give that impression but you're the one harping on it.
> 
> ...




LMAO, this thread STARTED OUT WITH ASTRAL PROJECTION.  What the hell is wrong with you? I could have posted on toast, and you veer it back to narcissism. NO, I've never had a psychiatrist or psychologist talk to me about narcissism cause I don't have the narcissism traits. NO YOU SHOWED UP TO A THREAD ABOUT ASTRAL PROJECTION and I am tired of base moronic fools trying to make it out into something else.  I don't have sex often and when I do, it's not with std riddled people like you.

You are clearly a novice and you are not a professional. I am going to suggest you move on.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

.Woody said:


> What'd you get on it


Cheesy crust, extra cheese, and meatballs


----------



## .Woody (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Cheesy crust, extra cheese, and meatballs


Fuck yeah


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> LMAO, this thread STARTED OUT WITH ASTRAL PROJECTION.  What the hell is wrong with you? I could have posted on toast, and you veer it back to narcissism. NO, I've never had a psychiatrist or psychologist talk to me about narcissism cause I don't have the narcissism traits. NO YOU SHOWED UP TO A THREAD ABOUT ASTRAL PROJECTION and I am tired of base moronic fools trying to make it out into something else.  I don't have sex often and when I do, it's not with std riddled people like you.



Just read my book and suck my dick, and your problems will be alleviated.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> *READ HIS BOOK YOU WHORE*



Is that where you got the shit from on your face?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Just read my book and suck my dick, and your problems will be alleviated.


As a licensed doctor I can say with utmost certainty that this is sound advice.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Just read my book and suck my dick, and your problems will be alleviated.



You sound like you love yourself so much that you should suck your own dick.  You are the narcissist. A deep seated evil minded cuck who breaks down emotionally when a person honestly refuses to buy into your screwball ego maniacal trash.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> As a licensed doctor I can say with utmost certainty that this is sound advice.


Tfw I can't read.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

.Woody said:


> Fuck yeah



That does sound good.  *ole Michael tryna to fix ma anorexic spell*

Stop being a hero.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 11, 2019)

Harvey, my nigga. Stop chimping out, I can get you out of this mess, I'm a LAWYER.
L - Licking
A - Assholes, 
W - Why?
Y - Yeah,
E - Everyone
R - Realizes


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> LMAO, this thread STARTED OUT WITH ASTRAL PROJECTION.  What the hell is wrong with you? I could have posted on toast, and you veer it back to narcissism. NO, I've never had a psychiatrist or psychologist talk to me about narcissism cause I don't have the narcissism traits. NO YOU SHOWED UP TO A THREAD ABOUT ASTRAL PROJECTION and I am tired of base moronic fools trying to make it out into something else.  I don't have sex often and when I do, it's not with std riddled people like you.
> 
> You are clearly a novice and you are not a professional. I am going to suggest you move on.


Gee I hope I didn't strike a nerve, there. I'm autistic so it's hard go read people but.. you seem upset now.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Harvey, my nigga. Stop chimping out, I can get you out of this mess, I'm a LAWYER.
> L - Licking
> A - Assholes,
> W - Why?
> ...





Kanye shows up to add depth to the convo.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Harvey, my nigga. Stop chimping out, I can get you out of this mess, I'm a LAWYER.
> L - Licking
> A - Assholes,
> W - Why?
> ...


This post was timed perfectly with the Rekieta stream


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You sound like you love yourself so much that you should suck your own dick.  You are the narcissist. A deep seated evil minded cuck who breaks down emotionally when a person honestly refuses to buy into your screwball ego maniacal trash.



The only way to buy my trash to suck my dick. I don't care if people reject, because my dick gets sucked on a daily basis.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> As a licensed doctor I can say with utmost certainty that this is sound advice.




GO for it. Knock yourself out. Report back if his sperm has turned brown from stagnation.



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Gee I hope I didn't strike a nerve, there. I'm autistic so it's hard go read people but.. you seem upset now.


I wouldn't say angry as much as I would say peeved.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I wouldn't say angry as much as I would say peeved.


Nah, it's pretty clear that he's gotten under your skin. Your poker face kinda sucks. Over the course of this thread it's become VERY apparent just how easy you are to manipulate and gaslight.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> The only way to buy my trash to suck my dick. I don't care if people reject, because my dick gets sucked on a daily basis.



I understand you fill your semenars up for specific reasons. So you don't need me at all.


----------



## .Woody (Jul 11, 2019)

I wanted to leave, I really did. Damnit.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Nah, it's pretty clear that he's gotten under your skin. Your poker face kinda sucks. Over the course of this thread it's become VERY apparent just how easy you are to manipulate and gaslight.




So?

A death threat wouldn't upset you at all?



.Woody said:


> I wanted to leave, I really did. Damnit.
> View attachment 836120



Bwhahhshahhahhaaa   lmao.  You’re the only moron who makes jokes at these things. I have to go to the bathroom, I'm pissing my pants.


----------



## Azafran90 (Jul 11, 2019)

Woman this thread has been about you and your "teehee men love me so much they turn into ghosts to kiss me, I couldn't have possibly slept with an open mouth it must be a Magic admirer" from the begining


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

Listen Cupcake, maybe we got off on the wrong foot. Take a seat here on my couch and lets have a nice *long *talk about all those awful things everyone's been saying about you. Call me Daddy Weinstein if it makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Azafran90 said:


> Woman this thread has been about you and your "teehee men love me so much they turn into ghosts to kiss me, I couldn't have possibly slept with an open mouth it must be a Magic admirer" from the begining



*beginning  And yes, it has been about me CAUSE I POSTED IT YOU MORON! DID I not GIVE YOU equal TIME???? IM SORRY!


tee hee



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Listen Cupcake, maybe we got off on the wrong foot. Take a seat here on my couch and lets have a nice *long *talk about all those awful things everyone's been saying about you. Call me Daddy Weinstein if it makes you feel more comfortable.



Can I see your Dr's license?


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 11, 2019)

Now listen here, miss, I am not Kanye and I'm sure as hell not Tony, so please stop accusing me of being those people. However, I do have a homie named Tony and I believe he might have the solution to all your problems:
Just be like my homie Tony and kill that astral kissing nigger, y'heard?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Can I see your Dr's license?


Only if you let me stuff it in your old leathery cunt first,


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Now listen here, miss, I am not Kanye and I'm sure as hell not Tony, so please stop accusing me of being those people. However, I do have a homie named Tony and I believe he might have the solution to all your problems:
> Just be like my homie Tony and kill that astral kissing nigger, y'heard?




I'm going to bed. If I wake up in a piss spot cause I laughed too hard in REM Sleep,  I'll post another thread on that and we can continue this nonsense then.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm going to bed. If I wake up in a piss spot cause I laughed too hard in REM Sleep,  I'll post another thread on that and we can continue this nonsense then.


Took you long enough to finish masterbating...


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Only if you let me stuff it in your old leathery cunt first,



Don't you hang those on a wall?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Don't you hang those on a wall?


Yeah but it's laminated so....


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Yeah but it's laminated so....




You like the low tide smell on your drs license?


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Jul 11, 2019)

Here's the attention you ordered, Ms. Swain - https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-t...-mildly-unpopular-opinions.46166/post-4978517


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I actually ordered a pizza just for this and the Nick Rekeita Stream



Why order a pizza when I can hex my boy Satan to bring one?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Why order a pizza when I can hex my boy Satan to bring one?


The real pizza is the shit we posted along the way.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

There is something unique and glorious about this thread. @DocHoliday1977 is just nutty enough to make me laugh not not quite unhinged enough to sink this thing altogether. After reading about shit like lawsuits and rape trials and people mutilating themselves and all of the other fucking crap on this godforsaken website, its nice to just put my feet up, sip vodka and just enjoy a thread making fun of a hippy.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> There is something unique and glorious about this thread. @DocHoliday1977 is just nutty enough to make me laugh not not quite unhinged enough to sink this thing altogether. After reading about shit like lawsuits and rape trials and people mutilating themselves and all of the other fucking crap on this godforsaken website, its nice to just put my feet up, sip vodka and just enjoy a thread making fun of a hippy.




I'm not a hippy. But you missed the rape and murder threats a few chapters ago. And I am going to pray all you assholes die of massive strokes.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not a hippy. But you missed the rapae and murder threats a few chapter ago.


Those were just part of the fun. 

And Good Morning, Pam! I hope you are well, this day.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not a hippy. But you missed the rape and murder threats a few chapters ago. And I am going to pray all you assholes die of massive strokes.



Eh, I know your type. I can read your Tarot cards if you want, I actually know how to do it.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Eh, I know your type. I can read your Tarot cards if you want, I actually know how to do it.




I'm not into astrology.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not into astrology.



Tarot cards incorporate some astrological symbolism because of the era their artwork was done in but the act of reading them is just a parlor trick. It really has nothing to do with what the person reading them believes and everything to do with what the person being read them believes.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Tarot cards incorporate some astrological symbolism because of the era their artwork was done in but the act of reading them is just a parlor trick. It really has nothing to do with what the person reading them believes and everything to do with what the person being read them believes.



My guess is you've already read them and have some news of it to tell me. Go ahead, I can't stop you.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> My guess is you've already read them and have some news of it to tell me. Go ahead, I can't stop you.



I actually stil have my feet up and would need to go get them. Also I'd need to dig up one of those hippy sites that have images of the deck I own since I'm not gonna dox myself with pictures of my desk. Stand by, I suppose.

Additionally, I'm not gonna read to you out of the book. If you wanted huge paragraphs of bullshit interpretations you can look those up yourself.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I actually stil have my feet up and would need to go get them. Also I'd need to dig up one of those hippy sites that have images of the deck I own since I'm not gonna dox myself with pictures of my desk. Stand by, I suppose.



Okie doke. Ok, you're so kind.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 11, 2019)

Harvey, you blaspheming bloody bastard! I know it is you who has worked his satanic rituals and magics to send this damned vampiric carrier of diseases most foul - the mosquito - into my humble abode! You shall pay for your crimes!


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Okie doke.



Just gonna do the cheap Past, Present and Future thing. This was and remains popular with street fortune tellers. I'll also just give everyone a quick lesson on how to do this afterwards since I like dispelling mysticism.

Past: 
Ten of Pentacles, Inverted. Pretty obvious what this one means. It depicts an idyllic scene. You've got a young man talking up a young woman, with an old man (presumably the father of one or the other) looking on. Picturesque. Clearly a family with wealth, in a nice place. Except its upside down, so that's poverty in your past. 

Present:
Two of Swords. Neat, I rarely get this one. Then again I do this like once a year. Clearly, this one is meant to represent a kind of duality of force. Swords in general represent force in Tarot decks (duh) so a man with a sword corssed over his chest like that is clearly representative of someone trying to balance force. The strongest cards in the Swords suits are also all warriors, so the Two of Swords, being quite young, is clearly a squire of some kind in training.

Future:
Ten of Swords, Inverted. This one should really speak for itself. You've got a warrior impaled on the ground like a pincusion. Though, again, this one is inverted. So rather than being an embarassing defeat, this represents an impressive victory. Admittedly given how this thread has gone on I think this card is pretty fucking optimistic.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Just gonna do the cheap Past, Present and Future thing. This was and remains popular with street fortune tellers. I'll also just give everyone a quick lesson on how to do this afterwards since I like dispelling mysticism.
> 
> Past:
> Ten of Pentacles, Inverted. Pretty obvious what this one means. It depicts an idyllic scene. You've got a young man talking up a young woman, with an old man (presumably the father of one or the other) looking on. Picturesque. Clearly a family with wealth, in a nice place. Except its upside down, so that's poverty in your past.
> ...




Thank you.  I appreciate this.

My dad had a great job and made alot of money but he horded it and didn't let us have anything and my mom being a money grubbing heifer she is (she had a good job too) wanted hers and his. They had fights over it repeatedly. Cheap ass fcks. so me and my brother grew up poor in hand me downs and nothing. But then my parents were raised in abject poverty so they were conditioned to be that way.

The others are rather mysterious.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Thank you.  I appreciate this.



Like i said, I know your type. 

That said, as promised Kiwis, I'll reveal how easy this kind of thing is done. Each Tarot card is actually a miniature work of art, and over the years as they've been developed they've been interpreteted by many artists. The Rider-Waite stock images I used here are the most well-known, so I prefer this deck since its not as abstract or medieval as other ones. Mine is essentially the same deck just redrawn to be a little bit prettier. Because there is so much symbolism stacked into each card, its very easy for anyone you're reading for to be able to identify with the imagrey on the card.  There's a lot of hope and anxiety in each picture and personally I enjoy just looking at them once in a while to flex my inner art snob.

I enjoy this kind of thing though since I like art, I like putting on a good show and there's a bit of psychology in there too. Its a fun trick to play with a deck of Italian playing cards.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Like i said, I know your type.
> 
> That said, as promised Kiwis, I'll reveal how easy this kind of thing is done. Each Tarot card is actually a miniature work of art, and over the years as they've been developed they've been interpreteted by many artists. The Rider-Waite stock images I used here are the most well-known, so I prefer this deck since its not as abstract or medieval as other ones. Mine is essentially the same deck just redrawn to be a little bit prettier. Because there is so much symbolism stacked into each card, its very easy for anyone you're reading for to be able to identify with the imagrey on the card.  There's a lot of hope and anxiety in each picture and personally I enjoy just looking at them once in a while to flex my inner art snob.
> 
> I enjoy this kind of thing though since I like art, I like putting on a good show and there's a bit of psychology in there too. Its a fun trick to play with a deck of Italian playing cards.




Not being pissy, but what's my type?

Interesting:

Two of Swords Tarot Card Meanings
*Two of Swords Keywords*
UPRIGHT: Difficult decisions, weighing up options, an impasse, avoidance
REVERSED: Indecision, confusion, information overload, stalemate
*Two of Swords Description*
The Two of Swords shows a blindfolded woman, dressed in a white robe, holding two crossed swords. The blindfold over her eyes tell us that the woman is confused about her plight and that she can see neither the problem nor the solution clearly. She may also be missing relevant information that would make her decision much clearer if she were to obtain it. The swords she holds are in perfect balance, suggesting that she is weighing her thoughts and addressing both sides of the situation to find the best resolution.
Behind the woman is a body of water dotted with rocky islands. The water represents the emotions and, while the Suit of Swords traditionally associates with the mind and intellect, its presence shows that the woman must use both her head and her heart to weigh her options. The islands represent obstacles in her path and suggest that her decision is not as clear-cut as it seems. She will have to consider the situation as a whole. The crescent moon to her right is a sign that this woman needs to trust her intuition as she makes her choice.


REVERSED: Recovery, regeneration, resisting an inevitable end
*Ten of Swords Description*
The Ten of Swords shows a man lying face down, apparently dead, with ten swords in his back. A red cape drapes over the lower half of his body as a sign of dignity as he leaves this world. While the dark sky is ominous, the sun is rising on the horizon, bringing a renewed sense of hope and opportunity. The calm sea in the background also brings solace, suggesting that even in times of darkness, there is a sense of peace and calm to be found.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Not being pissy, but what's my type?



I called you a hippy earlier. Don't feel too bad about it, my family has plenty of them. There's probably something genetic to mystical thinking and I'm pretty sure I've got it too.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I called you a hippy earlier. Don't feel too bad about it, my family has plenty of them. There's probably something genetic to mystical thinking and I'm pretty sure I've got it too.



Really.

Cause with all the threats here, this last week while I prayed I told God I'd rather die well, than live a fucking slave. I would save my death for something big and get rid of my enemies if I had to if they didn't fuck off. I guess God used the Ten of swords to tell me something. I guess I can relax now.

Much of my spirituality is from Native American - they aren't hippies, they are just one with nature and time; balance, as you say.

No anxiety, balance with the inner soul and the person. No self deception, and never caving into outside or inside oppression.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Much of my spirituality is from Native American


Ah yes, noted Christian luminaries, those Natives are.

I remember well the words of the great prophet, Chief Sitting Bull: "Blessed be the meek, for they shall inherit the Earth."


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Ah yes, noted Christian luminaries, those Natives are.



Not all of them, but many have become Christians.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Not all of them, but many have become Christians.


So.. and this is just me spit balling here, maybe just refer to the Bible and don't worry about any additions that pagans may have made to the faith? 

It's really not a difficult concept.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Much of my spirituality is from Native American - they aren't hippies, they are just one with nature and time; balance, as you say.
> 
> No anxiety, balance with the inner soul and the person. No self deception, and never caving into outside or inside oppression.



I'm familar with Native American spiritualism. You're digging yourself deeper though. Its a core element in the founding of the hippy identity, as a lot of disaffected people turned to a lethal mix of drugs and spirituality at the same time to try and fight their inner demons. Drugs have been paired with spirituality traditionally, but as the boomers say, the new stuff is way more powerful than the stuff back in the day. Nowadays its more tame with lots of mediation and crystal healing and such, but people should be aware of its origins. Several older members of my family could tell you tales of rape and debauchery and drug benders that will scar you. 



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Ah yes, noted Christian luminaries, those Natives are.



This is something I like about mysticism. Christians are equally guilty of nutty bullshit if you scratch the surface. Their mythology is simply much longer and more complicated by comparison. Mysticism at its core is just telling the story of the human condition.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

So did you piss yourself in your sleep?


----------



## .Woody (Jul 11, 2019)

Dear Miss Swain,
Can we get a run down of the whole astral space adventure lore? I'm not looking for an essay, although I would appreciate one, just a quick summary of who's who and what's what and why Harvey Wienstien touches you in your sleep. I tried looking into your other thread, but I haven't quite caught up on the cinematic internet ghost fuck universe. Please let us know in the form of a comment, some sort of insane blog post on the social media site of your choosing, or preferably by publishing your autobiography, at your earliest convenience.
Love,
KiwiFarms


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I'm familar with Native American spiritualism. You're digging yourself deeper though. Its a core element in the founding of the hippy identity, as a lot of disaffected people turned to a lethal mix of drugs and spirituality at the same time to try and fight their inner demons. Drugs have been paired with spirituality traditionally, but as the boomers say, the new stuff is way more powerful than the stuff back in the day. Nowadays its more tame with lots of mediation and crystal healing and such, but people should be aware of its origins. Several older members of my family could tell you tales of rape and debauchery and drug benders that will scar you.
> 
> This is something I like about mysticism. Christians are equally guilty of nutty bullshit if you scratch the surface. Their mythology is simply much longer and more complicated by comparison. Mysticism at its core is just telling the story of the human condition.


It’s more systemic and not complicated to those who were directed down that path. YHWH specifically states He makes His ways confusing to everyone but those He chooses.

But no one can deny HIS protection over His believers. Hippies also were Jesus Freaks too.

I don't know.


.Woody said:


> Dear Miss Swain,
> Can we get a run down of the whole astral space adventure lore? I'm not looking for an essay, although I would appreciate one, just a quick summary of who's who and what's what and why Harvey Wienstien touches you in your sleep. I tried looking into your other thread, but I haven't quite caught up on the cinematic internet ghost fuck universe. Please let us know in the form of a comment, some sort of insane blog post on the social media site of your choosing, or preferably by publishing your autobiography, at your earliest convenience.
> Love,
> KiwiFarms


I never HE did it, are you saying he does it? My autobiography!?!?!?!? I'd have 10 chapters dedicated to wacky Irishmen. *eyeroll*


DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> So did you piss yourself in your sleep?


No, but that clip was funny.


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> So.. and this is just me spit balling here, maybe just refer to the Bible and don't worry about any additions that pagans may have made to the faith?
> 
> It's really not a difficult concept.


I've never read pagan additions. If you could please exit this thread, your belligerence is getting annoying. If you're a Christian, your attitude right there is why no one likes them and what I had to suffer through growing up. Christian narcissism.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I've never read pagan additions. If you could please exit this thread, your belligerence is getting annoying. If you're a Christian, your attitude right there is why no one likes them and what I had to suffer through growing up. Christian narcissism.


Oh okay, I'm the one making Christians look bad. I keep forgetting the part of the Bible where Jesus said: "LOL don't worry about spreading the word or making sure it's not tainted by outside influences I'm just trolling anyways top kek!" 

We're all sinners, Ms. Swain. 

Oh I'm sorry that's such a stereotypically narcissistic thing to say why do I do this I'm just so stupid stupid STUPID!!!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Oh okay, I'm the one making Christians look bad. I keep forgetting the part of the Bible where Jesus said: "LOL don't worry about spreading the word or making sure it's not tainted by outside influences I'm just trolling anyways top kek!"
> 
> We're all sinners, Ms. Swain.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry that's such a stereotypically narcissistic thing to say why do I do this I'm just so stupid stupid STUPID!!!


Being Native American is like being Jewish - veer towards the natural procliviies of beliefs. Being a CHRISTIAN, you are regenerated to a new person completely beyond your DNA that is narcissistic, anxious, hateful, aggravating, or any other vice you have. You are remade in Christ's image and the Holy Spirit lives in you.

So I worship God as a Native American in recognizing Him in nature and letting that minister to my soul.

As someone who also has Jewish blood, I lean to Judaism too. I know all the symbolism of Judaism and how Jesus and Paul made the connections to worship God by following the TORAH and being spiritual.

If you haven't progressed this far, I question your devotion to it. "Be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake forgave you." It means God forgave us cause Jesus wanted Him too, so He did.

And I dare say, why I wake up every morning not bitter at being accosted and gangstalked and willing to treat all people with respect.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Oh okay, I'm the one making Christians look bad. I keep forgetting the part of the Bible where Jesus said: "LOL don't worry about spreading the word or making sure it's not tainted by outside influences I'm just trolling anyways top kek!"
> 
> We're all sinners, Ms. Swain.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry that's such a stereotypically narcissistic thing to say why do I do this I'm just so stupid stupid STUPID!!!


We're all sinners. We're all unclean. Maybe we're born with it. Maybe it's Maybeline.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> We're all sinners. We're all unclean. Maybe we're born with it. Maybe it's Maybeline.




Are you supposed to stay wallowing in a shitty pig pen all your life?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Are you supposed to stay wallowing in a shitty pig pen all your life?


We point the finger even though it's not polite. We condemn the son of god hoping two wrongs make a right.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> We point the finger even though it's not polite. We condemn the son of god hoping two wrongs make a right.



Judging people has degenerated into abusing others while demanding you can't "judge me".

Judge yourself. That's what communion at church is all about, you thinking about you and what you've mucked up and done wrong, deciding to change and ask God to help you. It's called Christian sanctification. It breeds humility instead of pride and narcissism.

Wrongs never make right with God.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

People make mistakes. We took the apple from the snake. It's always the same. We have to find someone to blame.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Oh okay, I'm the one making Christians look bad. I keep forgetting the part of the Bible where Jesus said: "LOL don't worry about spreading the word or making sure it's not tainted by outside influences I'm just trolling anyways top kek!"
> 
> We're all sinners, Ms. Swain.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry that's such a stereotypically narcissistic thing to say why do I do this I'm just so stupid stupid STUPID!!!



Its worth noting that mysticism breeds with itself as the years go on and people mix the old teachings with new stuff they learn. A lot of Christian mysticism is like this because its been around so god damn long. Take that Tarot deck I used for example. There is an abundance of both Christian (very heavily Christian) and pagan imagery in that deck as those pictures were designed to appeal to what people knew and understood at the time. Like I said, they're playing cards. They're the Pop Art of their day. People wanted to enjoy art and a good game of Taroccini (it plays like Hearts I've heard) at the same time. 

You can see profound symbolism in this stuff today because mysticism is an attempt at telling stories about the human condition. Something like the Bible is long and complicated, but you can identify the parables and attempts at psychology it makes. Its very antiquated and very hard to read, but in a way its not that much different from picking up a good book or examining a beautiful painting. Infact, many books and paintings incorporating Biblical symbolism exist without being overtly religious pieces themselves.

I'm going to stop short of speculating on the nature of God or whatever here, but in my opinion, its people who created this stuff. And this stuff, true or not, is the story of people as much as it was meant to be a doctrinal thing.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> People make mistakes. We took the apple from the snake. It's always the same. We have to find someone to blame.




But isn’t that why Jesus died as a sacrifice? To rectify that and restore a relationship with God?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> But isn’t that why Jesus died as a sacrifice? To rectify that and restore a relationship with God?


Who is she?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Its worth noting that mysticism breeds with itself as the years go on and people mix the old teachings with new stuff they learn. A lot of Christian mysticism is like this because its been around so god damn long. Take that Tarot deck I used for example. There is an abundance of both Christian (very heavily Christian) and pagan imagery in that deck as those pictures were designed to appeal to what people knew and understood at the time. Like I said, they're playing cards. They're the Pop Art of their day. People wanted to enjoy art and a good game of Taroccini (it plays like Hearts I've heard) at the same time.
> 
> You can see profound symbolism in this stuff today because mysticism is an attempt at telling stories about the human condition. Something like the Bible is long and complicated, but you can identify the parables and attempts at psychology it makes. Its very antiquated and very hard to read, but in a way its not that much different from picking up a good book or examining a beautiful painting. Infact, many books and paintings incorporating Biblical symbolism exist without being overtly religious pieces themselves.
> 
> I'm going to stop short of speculating on the nature of God or whatever here, but in my opinion, its people who created this stuff. And this stuff, true or not, is the story of people as much as it was meant to be a doctrinal thing.


It’s people who’ve documented their lives and their interactions with God. Tarot cards were meant to allow God or other entities to speak through randomly arranged cards to know how to live and what choices to make.

The old Hebrew High Priest has dice like things called Urim and Thummin.


DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Who is she?


He.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

Oh. Sorry. I didn't know you were a girl.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Oh. Sorry. I didn't know you were a girl.



Yes, I am a girl, and Jesus is a He. He is a male.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Yes, I am a girl, and Jesus is a He. He is a male.


How old are you then?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tarot cards were meant to allow God or other entities to speak through randomly arranged cards to know how to live and what choices to make.


Wow

Just.. enjoy hell, alright? 

"Communing with spirits is totes Christian you guise geez lighten up! God can't just speak to you in your heart, he uses little bits of coloured paper to make his point!! Everybody knows that!" 

I'm not surprised you're being visited by demons at night.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> How old are you then?



I'm in my 40's


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm in my 40's


Ok my turn.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> View attachment 836933



I guess I'll do it for free.



DocHoliday1977 said:


> It’s people who’ve documented their lives and their interactions with God. Tarot cards were meant to allow God or other entities to speak through randomly arranged cards to know how to live and what choices to make.
> 
> The old Hebrew High Priest has dice like things called Urim and Thummin.



If I'm interacting with God when I draw and interpret those things, the old man could have been fooling me.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm in my 40's



This explains, so, so much.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

Was wondering when my current favorite poverty drink would show up.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I would suggest therapy


I will if you will. I think you need it more than me but hell, if it helps


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> This woman is a fraud. I don't believe for a second that she doesn't know what's going on; she's just making this shit up to feel special. You noted her obvious symptoms of schizophrenia and I agree, but where are all of the deficits that generally attend schizophrenia? I won't enumerate them here because I don't feel like helping her learn how to malinger but she seems to have a facile version of a mental disorder.
> 
> I think she's just an aging, plain, uninteresting and lonely woman who never grew up and learned to do anything that made her stand out so she decided to act "woooo soooo crazy and random lolzers."
> 
> It wouldn't be hard for a twelve year old to emulate her behaviour, really.


I think she enjoys the fantasy to a degree, but I think it's more untreated and played up, not fake.

@DocHoliday1977 if this is stressing you out to the point of illness, why don't you get away from the internet? Or at least this forum...


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

V0dka said:


> This explains, so, so much.


I know I am going to regret this, but tell me how.


Locomotive Derangement said:


> I guess I'll do it for free.
> 
> If I'm interacting with God when I draw and interpret those things, the old man could have been fooling me.


God has no reason to lie to you. Or lie to me through you. He'd get nothing out of it. He "lives" in a place called heaven. 

You think He's worried about losing anything down here?


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> God has no reason to lie to you. Or lie to me through you. He'd get nothing out of it. He "lives" in a place called heaven.
> 
> You think He's worried about losing anything down here?



God's got a lot to settle with me if there is one.

That out of the way, I think such an entity could figure out a better way to communicate with people. Unless I'm somehow supposed to be the voice of God as read through playing cards.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Wow
> 
> Just.. enjoy hell, alright?
> 
> ...


I'm not being visited by demons at night, I already explained this Newton. Go back and reread. I'm not going to hell, but you can if it suits you. And it probably suits you.


Locomotive Derangement said:


> God's got a lot to settle with me if there is one.
> 
> That out of the way, I think such an entity could figure out a better way to communicate with people. Unless I'm somehow supposed to be the voice of God as read through playing cards.


Anyone and everyone can be the Voice of God.


Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I will if you will. I think you need it more than me but hell, if it helps
> 
> I think she enjoys the fantasy to a degree, but I think it's more untreated and played up, not fake.
> 
> @DocHoliday1977 if this is stressing you out to the point of illness, why don't you get away from the internet? Or at least this forum...


I'm not going to be bullied off a thread I made.


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> View attachment 836933


*facepalm*


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not going to be bullied off a thread I made.


Bully? It was a suggestion, you are saying you're losing weight from the stress, that's not good. If you want me to leave the thread i will, just stop replying to me.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Anyone and everyone can be the Voice of God.



Then God has a serious problem with the way you're living your life. This is not a place healthy people end up on, and in general, its a pit of misery and despair. Eveyone who "enjoys" the company of this place is here to spar, fight and commiserate. If my cards were right, your balance of force has fucked up, and you need to leave this place and figure out your life.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> God's got a lot to settle with me if there is one.
> 
> That out of the way, I think such an entity could figure out a better way to communicate with people. Unless I'm somehow supposed to be the voice of God as read through playing cards.


Welllll, He did become a Human.  I believe Jesus is God and that's a big deal.


Locomotive Derangement said:


> God's got a lot to settle with me if there is one.
> 
> That out of the way, I think such an entity could figure out a better way to communicate with people. Unless I'm somehow supposed to be the voice of God as read through playing cards.


Let's take me out of the equation here and let me ask, is God TRYING to communicate with you and even settle those things that trouble you?


Locomotive Derangement said:


> Then God has a serious problem with the way you're living your life. This is not a place healthy people end up on, and in general, its a pit of misery and despair. Eveyone who "enjoys" the company of this place is here to spar, fight and commiserate. If my cards were right, your balance of force has fucked up, and you need to leave this place and figure out your life.


Tony, you hijack another account and I will fuck YOU UP. YOU CURSED MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tony, you hijack another account and I will fuck YOU UP. YOU CURSED MOTHERFUCKER.



Shut your damned Whore of Babylon mouth. I've had plenty of family members descend like this. You're cracked, and even if God appeared before you, you would dismiss him as the Devil and should the Devil slip into your life you'd think him to be the voice of God. You're a mess, one way or the other.

I know you. I know your type.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Shut your damned Whore of Babylon mouth. I've had plenty of family members descend like this. You're cracked, and even if God appeared before you, you would dismiss him as the Devil and should the Devil slip into your life you'd think him to be the voice of God. You're a mess, one way or the other.
> 
> I know you. I know your type.



Listen here, BITCH

If you are the best Lucifer has, then he's hurting for good talent. I mock you and your grossed out strobe lighted coal walking disgusting display of FOOLISHNESS. In the NAME OF YESHUA AND YHWH, I bind you, you fool to your hell forever.

You will not harass or bother another woman or Christian again.

Have fun in hell, dear.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Listen here, BITCH
> 
> If you are the best Lucifer has, then he's hurting for good talent. I mock you and your grossed out strobe lighted coal walking disgusting display of FOOLISHNESS. In the NAME OF YESHUA AND YHWH, I bind you, you fool to your hell forever.
> 
> ...



If I'm the best Lucifer's got, then that shitheel has pretty low standards. I'd rape him and laugh. And he'd enjoy it.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> If I'm the best Lucifer's got, then that shitheel has pretty low standards. I'd rape him and laugh. And he'd enjoy it.




Ok. You sound like you would. Sad thing is, I know what they do to humans in hell.

Ask for lube.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Ok. You sound like you would.



He was described as astrally pretty, but also was such a massive failure that he had to rule in Hell rather than serve in Heaven. I've made assholes like him cry by accident before. I fear an angel more than any demon.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

WOW. You have elevated yourself not only above God, but above Lucifer.  God won't protect you from their fury.

Yikes.

This won't end well.

Pride goes before destruction and a haughty spirit before a fall.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> WOW. You have elevated yourself not only above God, but above Lucifer.  God won't protect you from their fury.
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> This won't end well.



If God can speak through anyone, than nothing I say can possibly elevate me above God no matter what I say.

Though... "above God but above Lucifer"? Are we not all supposed to be above Lucifer? Why would Lucifer ever be above God? He's a worthless bitch. I detect Satanism here. This is getting insane.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I know I am going to regret this, but tell me how.



I'll just say that not fulfilling your biological duties has driven you mad in laymans terms.  You see it all the time.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> If God can speak through anyone, than nothing I say can possibly elevate me above God no matter what I say.
> 
> Though... "above God but above Lucifer"? Are we not all supposed to be above Lucifer? Why would Lucifer ever be above God? He's a worthless bitch. I detect Satanism here. This is getting insane.


Uh yes, you have acted like you are God.  You took over this account from someone else. Lucifer will NEVER be above God. 

Good luck to you, moron. You're going to need it.


V0dka said:


> I'll just say that not fulfilling your biological duties has driven you mad in laymans terms.  You see it all the time.
> View attachment 836999


Just looking for the right man. Not Harvey Weinstein or Tony *whacked* Robbins.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> .
> 
> Uh yes, you have acted like you are God.  You took over this account from someone else. Lucifer will NEVER be above God.
> 
> Good luck to you, moron. You're going to need it.



Then why did you write it like Lucifer was prioritized above God? What are your priorities at that point?

And if God can really speak through anyone, then should you not treat the words of anyone who speaks to you as God all at once, even if they are mean-spirited?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Then why did you write it like Lucifer was prioritized above God? What are your priorities at that point?
> 
> And if God can really speak through anyone, then should you not treat the words of anyone who speaks to you as God all at once, even if they are mean-spirited?




Let me make this clear - God only acts in revenge for His people never Himself. He doesn't kill people. He is a gracious and loving Being.

That being said - when you blaspheme God too many times and you get arrogant to the point you are verbally abusing fallen angels and their sire.....well, they are vengeful, deadly, murderous, and spiteful. What happens? God lets them kill you and destroy you. He doesn't protect you from their evil intent.

Good luck with that. God is informative and loving to His children. ALL THE TIME. He's a good Father.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Let me make this clear - God only acts in revenge for His people never Himself. He doesn't kill people. He is a gracious and loving Being.
> 
> That being said - when you blaspheme God too many times and you get arrogant to the point you are verbally abusing fallen angels and their sire.....well, they are vengeful, deadly, murderous, and spiteful. What happens? God lets them kill you and destroy you. He doesn't protect you from their evil intent.
> 
> Good luck with that. God is informative and loving to His children. ALL THE TIME. He's a good Father.



God is a shit father that hits you whenever you do something he doesn't like. The way human beings punish each other may well as be the punishment of God according to that logic.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> God is a shit father that hits you whenever you do something he doesn't like. The way human beings punish each other may well as be the punishment of God according to that logic.


You have issues.


Locomotive Derangement said:


> God is a shit father that hits you whenever you do something he doesn't like. The way human beings punish each other may well as be the punishment of God according to that logic.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> View attachment 837052
> View attachment 837053








hahaha, tony is looking like an oversized boy scout  

PRAISE TONY HE SAVED US FROM PIZZA!                                       

 




  






I’m making a bet Tony loses his mind this month.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

I need to get in on this Youtube thing.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> That being said - when you blaspheme God too many times and you get arrogant to the point you are verbally abusing fallen angels and their sire.....well, they are vengeful, deadly, murderous, and spiteful. What happens? God lets them kill you and destroy you. He doesn't protect you from their evil intent.


Bullshit. If Salvation War taught me anything, it's that demons ain't shit. Just shoot at them until they die


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Bullshit. If Salvation War taught me anything, it's that demons ain't shit. Just shoot at them until they die



Amen brother. As we all know, supernatrual entities are vulnerable to lead. Or, better, iron.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Bullshit. If Salvation War taught me anything, it's that demons ain't shit. Just shoot at them until they die





Locomotive Derangement said:


> Amen brother. As we all know, supernatrual entities are vulnerable to lead. Or, better, iron.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


>


Cool video, Harvey, but I've no idea why you decided to post it here.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


>



I'll see your demonic possession and raise you one chip of madness.


----------



## adorable bitch (Jul 11, 2019)

Why did I read through this entire thread. My head hurts and I learned absolutely nothing. Please continue.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'll call crazy key and peele breakup.







Locomotive Derangement said:


> I'll see your demonic possession and raise you one chip of madness.


Ok,

This thread has NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY RUMORS, DON’T START THIS SHIT AGAIN.


Absolute Brainlet said:


> Cool video, Harvey, but I've no idea why you decided to post it here.


I’m not Harvey, have you lost the last part of your mind?


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I’m not Harvey, have you lost the last part of your mind?


Sure sounds like something Harvey would say. Admit it, buddy, you're just seething about the fact I exposed you in front of the 3.5 people still in this thread.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 12, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Sure sounds like something Harvey would say. Admit it, buddy, you're just seething about the fact I exposed you in front of the 3.5 people still in this thread.



Lol no, I’m laughing my ass off. I’m a girl. Unless you think Harvey is dickless like a woman. Then that’s between you and him. I’m starting to think there is something between Tony and Harvey.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Jul 12, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Amen brother. As we all know, supernatrual entities are vulnerable to lead. Or, better, iron.


Demonic gay op detected. Everybody knows, that most supernatural entities are in fact invulnerable to lead and cold iron only works on aes sídhe.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 12, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> Demonic gay op detected. Everybody knows, that most supernatural entities are in fact invulnerable to lead and cold iron only works on aes sídhe.



Don’t start telling these dudes facts, they can’t handle it.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 12, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> I'll see your demonic possession and raise you one chip of madness.



Yo can I get a reading too? I'll astrally share some pizza.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 12, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Yo can I get a reading too? I'll astrally share some pizza.



If I'm gonna start doing that it might be a smart idea to put a thread together for it. I'll throw one up if I get a few more requests, otherwise I'm not sure I want that to be my gimmick on this forum.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 12, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> If I'm gonna start doing that it might be a smart idea to put a thread together for it. I'll throw one up if I get a few more requests, otherwise I'm not sure I want that to be my gimmick on this forum.



Well, my PMs are always open if you change your mind


----------

